# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  KDD en Ruidera/Las Tablas 10-12 de septiembre

## ben-amar

En vista del resultado de la KDD realizada en Yeste, visita a La Fuensanta, Cenajo, etc, y con el grado de cordialidad que ha habido, el resultado satisfactorio para los asistentes (me apuntaría para ir la semana que viene otra vez), hemos llegado a la conclusion de que hay que repetir :Smile: 

A alguien (Lujan) se le ha ocurrido la feliz idea de realizar la proxima en un sitio mas o menos centrico para todos. Lagunas de Ruidera/Tablas de Daimiel.
A saber cuando volveran a estar otra vez tal y como están ahora.
Como todos valoramos la experiencia de Yeste como muy positiva y pensando que no podemos, ni debemos, dejar pasar la oprtunidad de reunirnos de nuevo, mas los que se apunten, en breve.

Hablando, hemos llegado a la conclusion de que la mejor fecha seria en septiembre, antes del comienzo de los colegios. Si fuese antes seria demasiado prematuro y con algunos con sus vacaciones programadas.

Desde aquí invito a todos los foreros a unirse a esta nueva KDD y hacerla mucho mas numerosa.

Por la ubicacion en que me encuentro, invito de forma particular a todos los compañeros de Iznajar, Bermejales, Cubillas, Canales, Quentar, Colomera, y todos aquellos de la cuenca del Gualquivir.

Un saludo a todos, venga, animaros y comenzar a apuntaros.


EDIT:

Así va la lista de apuntados a la KDD

FEDE
cantarin
Xuquer + 1
Ben-amar + Jr + 1
Luján +1
Santy??
REEGE?? + Maria Fresnedas??
Embalses al 100%??
F. Lazaro??
Sergi1907??

----------


## Luján

> En vista del resultado de la KDD realizada en Yeste, visita a La Fuensanta, Cenajo, etc, y con el grado de cordialidad que ha habido, el resultado satisfactorio para los asistentes (me apuntaría para ir la semana que viene otra vez), hemos llegado a la conclusion de que hay que repetir
> 
> A alguien (Lujan) se le ha ocurrido la feliz idea de realizar la proxima en un sitio mas o menos centrico para todos. Lagunas de Ruidera/Tablas de Daimiel.
> A saber cuando volveran a estar otra vez tal y como están ahora.
> Como todos valoramos la experiencia de Yeste como muy positiva y pensando que no podemos, ni debemos, dejar pasar la oprtunidad de reunirnos de nuevo, mas los que se apunten, en breve.
> 
> Hablando, hemos llegado a la conclusion de que la mejor fecha seria en septiembre, antes del comienzo de los colegios. Si fuese antes seria demasiado prematuro y con algunos con sus vacaciones programadas.
> 
> Desde aquí invito a todos los foreros a unirse a esta nueva KDD y hacerla mucho mas numerosa.
> ...



Que conste que la idea tampoco ha sido mía del todo, pero sí que hace meses que se habló de hacer ya esta reunión, intentando que fuera lo más numerosa posible, para poder nombrarla así 1ª KDD Oficial del Foro.

Viendo el éxito que tuvo esta reunión en Yeste y alrededores, y especialmente el trato que nos brindaron sus organizadores, creo que estaríamos en deuda (y de hecho seguiremos en deuda) si no le diéramos, aunque sea a hecho pasado, el título de 1ª KDD OFICIAL DEL FORO EMBALSES.NET a éste acontecimiento del pasado fin de semana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En vista del resultado de la KDD realizada en Yeste, visita a La Fuensanta, Cenajo, etc, y con el grado de cordialidad que ha habido, el resultado satisfactorio para los asistentes (me apuntaría para ir la semana que viene otra vez), hemos llegado a la conclusion de que hay que repetir
> 
> A alguien (Lujan) se le ha ocurrido la feliz idea de realizar la proxima en un sitio mas o menos centrico para todos. Lagunas de Ruidera/Tablas de Daimiel.
> A saber cuando volveran a estar otra vez tal y como están ahora.
> Como todos valoramos la experiencia de Yeste como muy positiva y pensando que no podemos, ni debemos, dejar pasar la oprtunidad de reunirnos de nuevo, mas los que se apunten, en breve.
> 
> Hablando, hemos llegado a la conclusion de que la mejor fecha seria en septiembre, antes del comienzo de los colegios. Si fuese antes seria demasiado prematuro y con algunos con sus vacaciones programadas.
> 
> Desde aquí invito a todos los foreros a unirse a esta nueva KDD y hacerla mucho mas numerosa.
> ...


Por mí, encantado  :Smile:  :Wink: , si los turnos me dejan claro... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Ya surgió este lugar hace tiempo para realizar la 1ª KDD oficial, pero la cosa no cuajó del todo. Haber si después de la fantástica 1ª KDD Fuensanta/Cenajo, y esta ocasión al ser un lugar más "céntrico" se anima mucha más gente y la montamos "bien gorda"... :Big Grin: 




> Viendo el éxito que tuvo esta reunión en Yeste y alrededores, y especialmente el trato que nos brindaron sus organizadores, creo que estaríamos en deuda (y de hecho seguiremos en deuda) si no le diéramos, aunque sea a hecho pasado, el título de 1ª KDD OFICIAL DEL FORO EMBALSES.NET a éste acontecimiento del pasado fin de semana.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Luján  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver si a esta me puedo apuntar. 
Además siendo en las tablas, sitio que no visitado puede que cuaje.


Saludos :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

Yo fuí uno de los que animaron a que la Kdd fuese en Las tablas, ya que vivo a escasos 100 kms de allí, y en Septiembre me viene genial, ya que desde el 6 al 26 tengo mis segundas vacaciones del año. Y en las tablas, aunque las tengo cerca os he de decir que jamás las he visitado, ya que mis aficiones no eran las que tengo hoy en día. Contad con nosotros para ésta 2ª KDD en las Tablas/Ruidera.

----------


## santy

Por mi no creo que haya inconveniente, salvo imprevistos de última hora, ya lo iremos hablando, y concretaremos detalles.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## cantarin

> Yo fuí uno de los que animaron a que la Kdd fuese en Las tablas, ya que vivo a escasos 100 kms de allí, y en Septiembre me viene genial, ya que desde el 6 al 26 tengo mis segundas vacaciones del año. Y en las tablas, aunque las tengo cerca os he de decir que jamás las he visitado, ya que mis aficiones no eran las que tengo hoy en día. Contad con nosotros para ésta 2ª KDD en las Tablas/Ruidera.


Hola compañeros

creo que para esas fechas me viene mucho mejor y ademas esta mas cerquita la salida. Por mi si se organiza y creo tener tiempo desde luego que asisto con toda la felicidad del mundo.

un saludo

----------


## Luján

Para ir planteando esto en serio, vamos a ir intentando fijar ya una fecha.

Y me parece que el fin de semana del 10 al 12 de septiembre me parece muy buena fecha.

¿Qué opináis?

----------


## FEDE

> Para ir planteando esto en serio, vamos a ir intentando fijar ya una fecha.
> 
> Y me parece que el fin de semana del 10 al 12 de septiembre me parece muy buena fecha.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?


Hola Luján:

Me parece estupenda la fecha, decir también que el dia 8 de septiembre es fiesta en muchos pueblos de España, y al ser miercoles programandolo con tiempo, a lo mejor pueden venir más foreros que se pidan unos dias  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Conmigo podeís contar  :Big Grin:  a ver qué opinan los demás  :Confused: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

A mi también me viene bien, al ser finde no hay problema, asique en principio yo también puedo asistir. 

un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

Se preveen lluvias  :Big Grin:    pero apuntadnos a mi santa y a mi.

A confirmar según se acerquen las fechas  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Se apuntan Ben-Amar, Ben-Amar Jr. y la "jefa" :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, recopilando información, he sacado este listado provisional de miembros que acudiremos a la KDD en Las Tablas-Ruidera.

FEDE
cantarin
Xuquer + 1
Ben-amar + Jr + 1
Luján +1
Santy??
REEGE?? + Maria Fresnedas??
Embalses al 100%??
F. Lazaro??

Como siempre, copiad la lista y pegadla en un mensaje nuevo para añadir o modificar algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lazaro??


Pues todavía no puedo confirmar nada. Tengo que ver a ver si tengo descanso ese fin de semana o no, y si no lo tengo, pues a ver si puedo cambiar los turnos para poder ir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Con un poco de suerte igual se nos apunta el administrador Embalses (Pedro)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Luján, para evitar lios el que ha abierto el hilo (Ben Amar) podria editar el primer post y poner (y modificar en su caso) la lista de asistentes., creo que es donde la gente lo lee enseguida y no tiene que perderse leyendo post´s.
En cualquier caso cualquiera de los moderadores tambien  podemos editar el primer post. 
salu2  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

En mi caso el 12 trabajo :Frown: , pero intentaré haber si puedo escaparme al menos un día

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Con un poco de suerte igual se nos apunta el administrador Embalses (Pedro) 
> 
> Luján, para evitar lios el que ha abierto el hilo (Ben Amar) podria editar el primer post y poner (y modificar en su caso) la lista de asistentes., creo que es donde la gente lo lee enseguida y no tiene que perderse leyendo post´s.
> En cualquier caso cualquiera de los moderadores tambien  podemos editar el primer post. 
> salu2


A  ver si se apunta nuestro administrador. Se merece un homenaje por habernos brindado este sitio donde compartir vivencias.

A lo de la lista, creo que lo mejor, en todo caso sería hacer un llamamiento desde ese primer mensaje al último, pues si no habría que estar editanto constantemente el mensaje, cada vez que se apunte alguien, pero como decida la mayoría.

----------


## ben-amar

> A  ver si se apunta nuestro administrador. Se merece un homenaje por habernos brindado este sitio donde compartir vivencias.
> 
> A lo de la lista, creo que lo mejor, en todo caso sería hacer un llamamiento desde ese primer mensaje al último, pues si no habría que estar editanto constantemente el mensaje, cada vez que se apunte alguien, pero como decida la mayoría.


Totalmente de acuerdo con lo del administrador, se lo merece. Si no es por este foro no hubiese conocido a la cantidad de gente extraordinaria que lo forma.
Como creo que no pillo del todo la idea, haced lo que mejor veais.
Estaré de acuerdo con lo que decidais  :Wink: 
Un saludo para todos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En mi caso el 12 trabajo, pero intentaré haber si puedo escaparme al menos un día
> 
> Un saludo


Pues menudo palizón te vas a pegar entonces... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

En cuanto a mi asistencia...ya tengo otra vez el mismo problema que con la de Fuensanta... :Frown: 

El fin de semana anterior (el 4 y el 5) si lo tengo libre, pero el 11 y el 12 me toca de noche... :Frown: , a ver si pudiera cambiar el turno con alguien  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Hola a todos los compañeros, no he contestado antes, porque ando muy liado últimamente, y no me queda tiempo ni de rascarme la oreja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
En principio, no tengo ningún problema para acudir ese fin de semana con mi hija, e intentaré convencer a la jefa para que se venga, también he visto que los colegas de Hellín no han respirado, cuando se acerque un poco más hablaré con ellos. por mi parte esto queda así

FEDE
cantarin
Xuquer + 1
Ben-amar + Jr + 1
Luján +1
Santy y Saraa
REEGE?? + Maria Fresnedas??
Embalses al 100%??
F. Lazaro??

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos los compañeros, no he contestado antes, porque ando muy liado últimamente, *y no me queda tiempo ni de rascarme la oreja:*D.
> En principio, no tengo ningún problema para acudir ese fin de semana con mi hija, e intentaré convencer a la jefa para que se venga, también he visto que los colegas de Hellín no han respirado, cuando se acerque un poco más hablaré con ellos. por mi parte esto queda así
> 
> FEDE
> cantarin
> Xuquer + 1
> Ben-amar + Jr + 1
> Luján +1
> Santy y Saraa
> ...


Hola Santy, hola a todos:

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Así ando yo también, estoy más liao que la pata un romano  :Big Grin:  y no me queda tiempo para conectarme  :Frown:  bueno veo que me habeís apuntado a mi solo, edicto de nuevo esto queda así

cantarin
Xuquer + 1
Ben-amar + Jr + 1
Luján +1
Santy y Saraa
REEGE?? + Maria Fresnedas??
Embalses al 100%??
F. Lazaro??
FEDE + 2

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Parece que se va animando la cosa, a ver si sergi y el administrador pueden arreglar las cosas y nos juntamos en los humedales de la mancha. 

un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

He estado mirando los dias que faltan para Kdd, faltan 47 dias o lo que es igual mes y medio  :Big Grin:  par volver a ver a mis amigos y compañeros del foro, creo que deberíamos opinar sobre donde nos queremos hospedar y en que ciudad e ir reservando algo, según mi parecer, si vamos ha visitar Las Tablas y Las Lagunas, un lugar intermedio sería Manzanares, haber que opinaís y animaros a pasar un buen fin de semana entre amigos,  :Smile:  seguro que no lo ovidaremos y lo pasaremos muy bien, además de comer buen queso, buenas chuletas de cordero  :Big Grin:  y buen vino  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

PD. Amigo Perdiguera si lees esto, te pediría que te apuntaras, seguro que disfrutarías, hecho en falta tu presencia en el foro y me encantaría conocerte personalmente.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos:
> 
> He estado mirando los dias que faltan para Kdd, faltan 47 dias o lo que es igual mes y medio  par volver a ver a mis amigos y compañeros del foro, creo que deberíamos opinar sobre donde nos queremos hospedar y en que ciudad e ir reservando algo, según mi parecer, si vamos ha visitar Las Tablas y Las Lagunas, un lugar intermedio sería Manzanares, haber que opinaís y animaros a pasar un buen fin de semana entre amigos,  seguro que no lo ovidaremos y lo pasaremos muy bien, además de comer buen queso, buenas chuletas de cordero  y buen vino 
> 
> Un saludo a todos 
> 
> PD. Amigo Perdiguera si lees esto, te pediría que te apuntaras, seguro que disfrutarías, hecho en falta tu presencia en el foro y me encantaría conocerte personalmente.


Más que Manzanares, yo creo que lo mejor sería quedarse a dormir en Daimiel o Ruidera, así nos ahorraríamos un trayecto.

Sé de varios hoteles y hostales de buen ver en Ruidera. A ver si los de la zona pueden indicarnos otros mejores.

----------


## FEDE

> Más que Manzanares, yo creo que lo mejor sería quedarse a dormir en Daimiel o Ruidera, así nos ahorraríamos un trayecto.
> 
> Sé de varios hoteles y hostales de buen ver en Ruidera. A ver si los de la zona pueden indicarnos otros mejores.


Hola Luján, por mi estupendo, ustedes conoceís mejor la zona qué yo  :Smile:  haber si se anima el personal a apuntarse  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Me inclino mas por la opciones de Lujan, cualquiera de las dos sera buena

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

yo no fui a la primera, pero siguiendo lo que dice luján, si se organiza ir a las tablas primero y despues a ruidera, yo buscaría hotel en ruidera porque el sabado vamos a las tablas  y estamos todo el dia, y después nos podemos ir el domingo a ruidera o a la inversa, segun se programe.

Lo que me refiero es ir a dormir al sitio donde comenzamos desde por la mañana ver el sitio, no tener que hacer los km por la mañana para llegar y luego verlo. Pero bueno eso como vosotros penseís que teneís mas experiencia.

un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Cada día veo más complicado poder acudir. El día 11 es festivo en Cataluña y un día que suele haber muchísimo trabajo.
Como la empresa para ahorrar cada vez contrata menos personal, el trabajo lo tenemos que sacar los que quedamos.

A ver si consigo aunque sea escaparme a comer :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Cada día veo más complicado poder acudir. El día 11 es festivo en Cataluña y un día que suele haber muchísimo trabajo.
> Como la empresa para ahorrar cada vez contrata menos personal, el trabajo lo tenemos que sacar los que quedamos.
> 
> A ver si consigo aunque sea escaparme a comer
> 
> Un saludo


Hola Sergi, hola a todos:

Me gustaria decir, que creo que se puede cambiar la fecha, ya se hizo con la Kdd en La Fuensanta y todavía estamos a tiempo, por mi parte no tengo problema, en que se haga antes o despues, a ver que opinán los demás, la cuestión es que nos encontremos cuantos más mejor, y que todo aquel que este interezado en ir que proponga fechas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Para mi, la fecha establecida es la ideal, si se adelanta no creo que tuviese problema; si, por el contrario, se atrasa no podria ir.

----------


## Salut

Yo, como de costumbre, no sabré nada hasta 5 días antes  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Cada día veo más complicado poder acudir. El día 11 es festivo en Cataluña y un día que suele haber muchísimo trabajo.
> Como la empresa para ahorrar cada vez contrata menos personal, el trabajo lo tenemos que sacar los que quedamos.
> 
> A ver si consigo aunque sea escaparme a comer
> 
> Un saludo





> Hola Sergi, hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaria decir, que creo que se puede cambiar la fecha, ya se hizo con la Kdd en La Fuensanta y todavía estamos a tiempo, por mi parte no tengo problema, en que se haga antes o despues, a ver que opinán los demás, la cuestión es que nos encontremos cuantos más mejor, y que todo aquel que este interezado en ir que proponga fechas  
> 
> Un saludo





> Para mi, la fecha establecida es la ideal, si se adelanta no creo que tuviese problema; si, por el contrario, se atrasa no podria ir.



Pese a que fui yo quien dio la fecha propuesta, no veo inconveniente en atrasarla. El fin de semana anterior yo no puedo, de momento, por los turnos en el trabajo.

Vamos a hacer una cosa: Como estamos en democracia (se supone) vamos a hacer uso de la misma para definir la fecha.

Los miembros que quieran acudir tendrán que votar el fin de semana que prefieran. Las opciones son los 4 fines de semana de septiembre. Octubre sería muy peligroso.

Como con las camisetas, copiar y pegar la lista.

En 2 semanas realizaré el recuento.


VOTACIÓN:

Luján: 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12)

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Como he dicho antes me adapto, a la fecha que diga la mayoría, no tengo problema  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

VOTACIÓN:

Luján: 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12)

FEDE: Lo que diga la mayoría.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

VOTACIÓN:

Luján: 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12)

FEDE: Lo que diga la mayoría.

Ben-Amar: 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12)

Fede, esta claro que se hara lo que decida la mayoria, mojate

----------


## sergi1907

Yo creo que se debe hacer la semana del 10 al 12.
La mayoría de los foreros se ha hecho esa idea y lo justo sería mantenerla. Es un gran detalle la propuesta de Fede, pero aunque ahora no pudiera ir, no os vais a librar tan fácil de mí :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo creo que se debe hacer la semana del 10 al 12.
> La mayoría de los foreros se ha hecho esa idea y lo justo sería mantenerla. Es un gran detalle la propuesta de Fede, pero aunque ahora no pudiera ir, no os vais a librar tan fácil de mí
> 
> Un saludo


¡Asi se habla! :Smile:  :Wink: 
Ni facil ni dificil, eres tú quien no vera ya libre nunca de nosotros :Big Grin: , no sabes lo cansinos que podemos llegar a ser. :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Un abrazo, amigo Sergi

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aunque todavia queda mucho tiempo lo más posible es que no pueda asistir. Pero todavia no estoy seguro. De aquí a un mes lo confirmaré, pero deberiais ponerme dos o tres interrogaciones más en la lista :Big Grin: .


Saludos

----------


## FEDE

> VOTACIÓN:
> 
> Luján: 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12)
> 
> FEDE: Lo que diga la mayoría.
> 
> Ben-Amar: 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12)
> 
> Fede, esta claro que se hara lo que decida la mayoria, *mojate*


Más mojado que estoy, llevo todo el dia empapado en sudor  :Mad:  :Mad:   :Big Grin:  fuera de bromás, me parece estupendo el 2º fin de semana (del 10 al 12) aunque no me importaría si es otro  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

* Salut vota: lo que diga la rubia  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Vamos a resumir un poco los mensajes anteriores, que se va acercando la cita:

Esta es la lista actual de inscritos a la KDD:

cantarin
Xuquer + 1
Ben-amar + Jr + 1
Luján +1
Santy y Saraa
REEGE?? + Maria Fresnedas??
Embalses al 100%??
F. Lazaro??
FEDE + 2

Total seguro unos 12.

Si conseguimos ser unos 20 (10 habitaciones dobles) es posible que podamos rebajar un poco el precio por persona y noche.

Estamos pensando en que el alojamiento sea en régimen de media pensión, esto sería viernes cena, sábado desayuno y cena, domingo desayuno. La comida del sábado sería en algún restaurante y las del viernes y el domingo serían en ruta de ida o vuelta a casa.

Las fechas elegidas, aunque hemos votado pocos serán las del 10 al 12 de septiembre.

*POR FAVOR, CONFIRMAD CUANTO ANTES LA ASISTENCIA, PARA PODER HACER RESERVA E INTENTAR CONSEGUIR UN BUEN PRECIO.*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estamos pensando en que el alojamiento sea en régimen de media pensión, esto sería viernes cena, sábado desayuno y cena, domingo desayuno. La comida del sábado sería en algún restaurante y las del viernes y el domingo serían en ruta de ida o vuelta a casa.
> 
> Las fechas elegidas, aunque hemos votado pocos serán las del 10 al 12 de septiembre.
> 
> *POR FAVOR, CONFIRMAD CUANTO ANTES LA ASISTENCIA, PARA PODER HACER RESERVA E INTENTAR CONSEGUIR UN BUEN PRECIO.*


Intentaré cuanto antes poder confirmar lo que sea  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: , pero todavía no puedo saber si podré ir o no  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Confirmado, yo no asistiré  :Frown: .

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos los compañeros, no he contestado antes, porque ando muy liado últimamente, y no me queda tiempo ni de rascarme la oreja.
> En principio, no tengo ningún problema para acudir ese fin de semana con mi hija, e intentaré convencer a la jefa para que se venga, también he visto que los colegas de Hellín no han respirado, cuando se acerque un poco más hablaré con ellos. por mi parte esto queda así
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Hola santy , estoy esperando que se aproxime mas la fecha para tenerlo mas claro pero vamos no creo que tenga ningun problema  :Smile:  con Antonio no he hablado del tema pero seguramente no faltará(lo que voy hacer es mandarle un mp )

----------


## cantarin

Hola

Yo tampoco tengo ningun problema ese fin de semana asi que también podeís contar conmigo, lo que creo es que voy solo, porque es dificil que me acompañe mi amiga fotografa.

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Confirmada por mi parte la asistencia, Ben-Amar, Ben-Amar Jr y la jefa.
A ver quien mas se anima :Smile:  :Wink: 
Por cierto, ¿alguien puede reservar las habitaciones o llamamos nosotros?

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Yo confirmo tambien mi asistencia y la de mi mujer y mi hijo.

Faltan 4 semanas, para reencontrarme con mis amigos del foro y conocer a algunos que no conosco, espero qué si el amigo Perdiguera lee esto, que se anime y se apunte solo tienes que llamarme, te aseguro que no te arrepentiras,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  al igual que todo el que quiera apuntarse.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## argamasillero

Saludos a todos, sobre la quedada os recomiendo que pregunteis en el Albergue Alonso Quijano que lo gestiona la junta, creo que tiene unos precios mas que asequibles, se encuentra mas o menos en el centro de las lagunas ( En la laguna la Colgada) el telefono de contacto es el 926528053,tiene la calificacion de juvenil, desconozco si aceptan grupos que no sean en edad juvenil, pero para los precios que tiene merece la pena informarse.

----------


## ben-amar

Quedan 2 semanas para este nuevo encuentro, creo que deberiamos ir concretando los que vamos a acudir para ir reservando el alojamiento.
¿quien se anima?

----------


## FEDE

> Quedan 2 semanas para este nuevo encuentro, creo que deberiamos ir concretando los que vamos a acudir para ir reservando el alojamiento.
> ¿quien se anima?


En menos de 2 semanas nos vemos Ben-amar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  esto está a la vuelta de la esquina, aunque hay un paseito  :Stick Out Tongue:  haber si se anima alguien más.

Un saludo y un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Lo mejor sería que retomáramos la lista de los que vamos a ir y la pongamos en firme, para saber  cuántas habitaciones reservar.

Volvemos a ellos. Como siempre, copiar y pegar.


-Luján +1 (1 hab.)
-Ben.......
-Fede....
...

----------


## ben-amar

Vamos a ello;

-Luján +1 (1 hab.)
-Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
-Fede....

----------


## Luján

Ben +1???? qué pasa, que no viene el crío (o la que no viene es la señora?)

----------


## ben-amar

La jefa se descuelga, vamos los dos Ben- Amar

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con la lista.

-Luján +1 (1 hab.)
-Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
-Fede + 2 (1 hab.)

----------


## Luján

Señores!!!

Hay que apuntarse YA!!! o se quedarán sin habitación y/o tendrán que buscarla por su cuenta.

El jueves comenzaré ha tomar contactos con las diferentes posibilidades de hospedaje. Quien no esté en la lista se quedará sin reserva y tendrá que hacerla personalmente.


PS: Yo no voy a poder quedarme a dormir ningún día. Iré el sábado por la mañana y volveré por la tarde-noche.

Así, la lista queda como sigue:

-Luján +1 (No Hab.)
-Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
-Fede + 2 (1 hab.) 	
__________________
TOTAL: 2 habitaciones dobles (1 con cama supletoria)......

----------


## cantarin

Seguimos con la lista, he estado un poco ocupado ultimamente y he entrado de pasada al foro, espero llegar a tiempo.

-Luján +1 (No Hab.)
-Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
-Fede + 2 (1 hab.) 	
-Cantarin (1 hab.)

un saludo

----------


## santy

Hola a todos los foreros, y lo primero pedir perdón a todos los que me habéis mandado mensajes que no he podido atender, ya iré contestando a todos y pidiendo disculpas a cada uno, es que el verano está siendo un poco estresante, y no me queda tiempo ni de rascarme el cocote, pero el poquito tiempo que he tenido libre lo he aprovechado, ya os iré enseñando las fotos.
Lo primero y principal, apuntarme de nuevo a la kdd, eso si que no lo perdono, y edito la lista que queda así:


-Luján +1 (No Hab.)
-Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
-Fede + 2 (1 hab.) 
-Cantarin (1 hab.)
-Santy + Sara (1 hab)

A ver esos compis de Hellín donde están metidos...
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Recordad que mañana es el último día para incluirse en al lista de la KDD.

Los que no estén en la lista mañana por la tarde y quieran acudir a la KDD y quedarse en hotel/hostal/camping deberán hacer las gestiones personalmente.

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos los foreros, y lo primero pedir perdón a todos los que me habéis mandado mensajes que no he podido atender, ya iré contestando a todos y pidiendo disculpas a cada uno, es que el verano está siendo un poco estresante, y no me queda tiempo ni de rascarme el cocote, pero el poquito tiempo que he tenido libre lo he aprovechado, ya os iré enseñando las fotos.
> Lo primero y principal, apuntarme de nuevo a la kdd, eso si que no lo perdono, y edito la lista que queda así:
> 
> 
> -Luján +1 (No Hab.)
> -Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
> -Fede + 2 (1 hab.) 
> -Cantarin (1 hab.)
> -Santy + Sara (1 hab)
> ...


Hola Santy me has animado¡¡¡

----------


## nando

Hola después de tanto mascarlo pués que voy ,yo y mi niñito  :Confused:  

-Luján +1 (No Hab.)
-Ben + 1 (1 hab.)
-Fede + 2 (1 hab.)
-Cantarin (1 hab.)
-Santy + Sara (1 hab)
-nando+Sergiako(no hab)

----------


## Luján

> Hola después de tanto mascarlo pués que voy ,yo y mi niñito


Has llegado justo a tiempo, por poco te toca buscarte la vida.  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Para todos:

Esta noche se acaba el plazo para apuntarse a que se lo den todo comidito, si no, habrá que buscarse la vida, pero tranquilos, que pondré en abierto dónde haremos la reserva.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Buenos días, como hace tiempo que no entro en el foro no sabía lo de la KDD en Ruidera. 
Me gustaría estar con vosostros pero os agradecería que me informeis de donde será el alojamiento.
Gracias.

----------


## Luján

> Buenos días, como hace tiempo que no entro en el foro no sabía lo de la KDD en Ruidera. 
> Me gustaría estar con vosostros pero os agradecería que me informeis de donde será el alojamiento.
> Gracias.


El alojamiento está aún por determinar, pero será en alguno de los hostales/hoteles que hay en Rudiera.

En cuanto tenga los datos los comunicaré.

----------


## nando

> Buenos días, como hace tiempo que no entro en el foro no sabía lo de la KDD en Ruidera. 
> Me gustaría estar con vosostros pero os agradecería que me informeis de donde será el alojamiento.
> Gracias.


esto parece que se aniama

----------


## Luján

hola a todos!

Es *URGENTE* que me respondáis para *AYER* qué noches y qué habitación

Ya sabemos dónde nos vamos a quedar.

Se llama Hostal La Noria (http://www.turismocastillalamancha.c...ante-la-noria/) (926 528 032; Av. Castilla la Mancha, 61 CP:13249 Ruidera (C. Real) Justo en la Carretera General.)

Los precios:

INDICIDUAL: 34
DOBLE: 43
TRIPLE: 50

Desayuno +2.75
Comidas: Menú 12

----------


## Luján

Bueno, a falta de pocos días para la KDD, aquí os dejo los datos para reunirnos todos en Ruidera.

Los que vayan el viernes pueden darse un paseillo por las lagunas bajas y el embalse de Peñarroya, que puede que no lleguemos a ver el sábado.


El sábado quedaremos sobre las 10:30-11:00 en la plaza del pueblo, junto (o en la terraza) del bar "+k tapas" en plena carretera nacional N-430 (Av. de Castilla la Mancha). Si está abierto almorzaremos allí. Si no, en cualquier otro de los que hay.

La plaza en Google Streetview: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...12,320.91,,0,5

Coordenadas: 38.976918N; 2.88482W         

Viniendo de *Madrid* por la A-4 hay que desviarse en Manzanares y tomar la N-430 hacia La Solana, Alhambra y Ruidera.

Si venimos del *Sur*, también por la A-4, el trayecto más económico parece ser tomar la desviación en Valdepeñas hacia la carretera CM-3109 (Valdepeñas-La Solana) y en La Solana tomar hacia la derecha la N-430 hacia Alhambra y Ruidera. También se puede llegar a Manzanares y seguir los pasos de la ruta de Madrid (según Google Maps sólo 2 minutos más larga que la primera opción)

Si por el contrario venimos desde *Levante* también hay varias posibilidades:
- Desde *Valencia* lo más económico es tomar la A-3 hasta el comienzo de la A-43, dejándola en Villarrobledo para tomar la CM-3123 a Ossa de Montiel. Ya en ésta población, tomar la N-430 hacia la derecha directo a Rudiera.
- Otra opción desde Valencia es tomar la A-7 hacia el sur, seguir por la A-35 para incorporarse a la A-31 cerca de Almansa y seguir por ella hasta Albacete, donde tomaremos la N-430 pasando por Barrax, Munera y Ossa de Montiel para llegar a Ruidera. Son, teóricamente, 10 minutos más que la primera opción

 Para venir desde *Alicante*, lo propio es tomar la A-31 hasta Albacete y tomar allí la N-430 como en la ruta anterior.

Desde *Murcia*, la mejor opción es tomar la A-30 hasta Albacete.

Desde *Cáceres* parece ser que la ruta más rápida es tomar la A-5 hasta la A-40, circunvalar Toledo para entrar en la Autovía de los viñedos, y tomar rumbo sur por la A-4 hasta Manzanares.

Otra opción es bajar a Mérida y tomar allí la N-430, que no soltaremos hasta llegar a Ciudad Real, donde nos incorporaremos a la A-43 hasta Manzanares.

Desde *Zaragoza*, lo mejor es llegarse a Madrid por la A-2 y seguir la ruta desde allí.

Desde *Barcelona*, lo más rápido es bajar a Valenica (AP-7).

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Voy a intentar redactar un plan de actuación para el sábado, ya que tanto el Viernes, como el domingo no estaremos todos los foreros que iremos a la KDD.

La idea es comenzar con el almuerzo entre las 10:30-11:00 en el "+K Tapas" para darnos tiempo a los que vamos directamente.

Una vez re-encontrados y realizados los saludos de rigor, partiremos hacia las Lagunas Altas, realizando varias paradas en distintos lugares para fotografiar y explicar un poco las lagunas.

Si el tiempo acompaña (previsión: Tª de 13 a 29ºC; Nuboso; 5% prob. precipitación; Sin viento) es probable que nos podamos dar un chapuzón en alguna de ellas, así que tener preparado el bañador, por si las moscas.

Si a la hora de comer seguimos entretenidos por las lagunas altas, iremos a comer al Restaurante-asador Lengua, junto a la Laguna del mismo nombre.

Después de comer, seguiremos visitando las Lagunas Altas, si no hemos terminado, para después, bajar de nuevo a Ruidera, para visitar la Cascada El Hundimiento.

Si la luz sigue siendo buena, tomaremos la carretera que une Ruidera con Tomelloso, para ver las Lagunas Bajas (si se identifican) y el Embalse de Peñarroya.

Dependiendo de la hora, volveremos a Ruidera, para tomar un café y despedirnos, o nos despediremos en el embalse de Peñarroya sin café.

Para el viernes y domingo, no he pensado mucho, pues no estaré, pero los que estén podrán ir a Daimiel el domingo, si les apetece, o tomar algunas fotos del Guadiana alto aguas abajo de Peñarroya, o comprar jamón en Tomelloso y queso en Ossa de Montiel.

También está por la zona la Cueva de Montesinos, que creo que es visitable.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Me gusta la idea de la kedada ppr que las tabla de daimiel por se parecen a las marismas y las marismas me encantan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nando

> Me gusta la idea de la kedada ppr que las tabla de daimiel por se parecen a las marismas y las marismas me encantan


Hombre ben-amar jr cuanto tiempo, venga a ver si nos vemos este finde  :Smile:  un saludo

----------


## saraa

Hola a todos!!
hacia ya muchisimo que no me pasaba por aquí!! entre el verano y ahora que ha empezado la feria aqui en Albacete no e podido casi coger el ordenador. Bueno que ya no falta nada para reencontrarnos! y que, esta vez sí, cogeré el bañador
 :Stick Out Tongue:  
Un saludo a todos y hasta pronto  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo que veo lo teneis bien planificado. Espero que os lo paseis muy bien. Y no creais que me voy a quedar vigilando el foro... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , pues el Sabado me voy a hacer la ruta del Majaceite(El Bosque-Benamahoma), otra vez  :Big Grin: .
Cuando volvais quiero ver fotos.

----------


## ben-amar

Por problemas en las reservas, os comunico la ubicacion del nuevo lugar de pernoctacion:

Reservas realizadas en Hostal La Mancha; c/ Jose Mª Aparicio, 28 (tras gasolinera).
Habitacion doble: 40; triple: 50 e individual: 28.
Si necesitais saber algo el telefono es 926 528 209

----------


## ben-amar

HOSTAL RESTAURANTE
C/ JOSÉ Mª APARICIO Nº 27
Teléfono 926 528209
13249 RUIDERA (Ciudad Real)

La gestión del hostal es realizada por una familia creando un ambiente cálido y cariñoso. Sencillez, buen servicio y excelente relación calidad-precio, son los rasgos que nos definen. Nuestro compromiso es hacer los esfuerzos necesarios para ampliar nuestros servicios a los visitantes.

El Hostal dispone de habitaciones con televisión, aire acondicionado, calefacción, luz exterior y baño completo.

En el restaurante, para 67 comensales, se sirve la siempre apreciada comida casera; platos típicos manchegos, solamente para los grupos que disfrutan de nuestro alojamiento.

Esperando una adecuada difusión y promoción de nuestro establecimiento entre familiares y amigos, reciba un cordial saludo de la familia Morales Menasalvas.

MENÚ ESPECIAL 

DEGUSTACIÓN DE COMIDA MANCHEGA: Entremeses de jamón y queso manchego, Gachas manchegas, Pisto manchego, Migas ruleras, Ajo arriero, Galianos y Ensaladas salteadas cafe incluido.


PENSIÓN COMPLETA 
MEDIA PENSIÓN
Es obligatorio confirmar la utilización de nuestros servicios de Hostal y Restaurante con un mínimo de 10 días de antelación.

----------


## ben-amar

Mapa de situacion
http://www.turismocastillalamancha.c...a-mancha/mapa/

Solo teneis que ampliar para ver la calle

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Aquí está la previsión del tiempo para Ruidera (Aemet):

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred.../ruidera-13717

y eltiempo.es:

http://www.eltiempo.es/ruidera.html

En resumen:

Buena temperatura, vientos suaves y cielos despejados.

----------


## ben-amar

Precisamente yo tambien iba a poner el tiempo previsto. Te has adelantado.
Salgo en ahora, en cuanto haga una gestion con el niño, y nos vemos alli. Desde alli conectare.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que os lo paseis bien tú, el niño y todos los asistentes  :Wink: .



Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Ya veo todos los preparativos para la KDD y sólo deciros que lo paseis genial, que hagais fotos y os acordeis de los que no estamos. Me fastidia mucho no asistir, pués vais a estar a escasos 100 km de mi Fresnedas, pero ahora paso el comienzo de mis vacaciones en Guadalajara, y para el sábado cogemos el avión para Tenerife a descansar unos días por fín. Os prometo fotos... Un saludo y a pasarlo bien por las tierras de la mancha...

----------


## sergi1907

Bueno chicos, deseo que os lo paséis genial y sobre todo que nos traigáis un arsenal de fotos :Big Grin: 

Es una auténtica lástima no poder asistir, pero el trabajo manda.

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Bueno chicos, deseo que os lo paséis genial y sobre todo que nos traigáis un arsenal de fotos
> 
> Es una auténtica lástima no poder asistir, pero el trabajo manda.
> 
> Un saludo.


eso eso y que no falte que tal y como estan las cosas hay que dar gracias   :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues lo dicho por los demás compañeros, que os lo paséis genial y traigáis quemadas vuestras cámaras de fotos  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 




> comienzo de mis vacaciones en Guadalajara, y para el sábado cogemos el avión para Tenerife a descansar unos días


Hay que ver como viven algunos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: : Noruega, Tenerife...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Buenas noches a todos desde Ruidera.

Bueno pues eso  :Big Grin:  buenas noches a todos de parte de Ben-amar y Fede desde Ruidera dónde ya nos encontamos, despues de haber visitado las Tablas, ir preparandose para mañana que os estamos esperando  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y corto ya, que nos vamos a cenar y la conexión wifi no es muy buena.

Un saludo a todos y cuidadin con la carretera.  :Smile:

----------


## sergiako

he encontrado un enlace con informacion sobre las lagunas y su fauna y flora :Big Grin: 
http://lagunasderuidera.blogia.com/t...de-ruidera.php

----------


## sergiako

> Buenas noches a todos desde Ruidera.
> 
> Bueno pues eso  buenas noches a todos de parte de Ben-amar y Fede desde Ruidera dónde ya nos encontamos, despues de haber visitado las Tablas, ir preparandose para mañana que os estamos esperando  y corto ya, que nos vamos a cenar y la conexión wifi no es muy buena.
> 
> Un saludo a todos y cuidadin con la carretera.


Pero cena poco  :Big Grin:  que por la noche engorda la cena 

me alegro que esten ya ahí  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos.

son las 01:19 del domingo 12 de septiembre, y tengo que comunicar que ya he(mos) vuelto de la KDD en Ruidera.

Como siempre ha sido un placer ver a los demás miembros (y familia) que han acudido, y como siempre también ha sido una día muy bien aprovechado.

Hemos visto y parado en casi todas las lagunas altas y nos hemos bañado un par de veces.

Como es muy tadre, y la descarga de las fotos al ordenador requiere su tiempo empezaré a ponerlas después de levantarme, allá por la tarde.


Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola a todos.
> 
> son las 01:19 del domingo 12 de septiembre, y tengo que comunicar que ya he(mos) vuelto de la KDD en Ruidera.
> 
> Como siempre ha sido un placer ver a los demás miembros (y familia) que han acudido, y como siempre también ha sido una día muy bien aprovechado.
> 
> Hemos visto y parado en casi todas las lagunas altas y nos hemos bañado un par de veces.
> 
> Como es muy tadre, y la descarga de las fotos al ordenador requiere su tiempo empezaré a ponerlas después de levantarme, allá por la tarde.
> ...


Bienvenido de nuevo Luján :Smile: 

Ya esperamos la batería de fotos :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Bienvenido de nuevo Luján
> 
> Ya esperamos la batería de fotos


Bienhallado.

Aquí van mis primeras 10:


Desde el mirador de la Laguna del Rey, justo al salir de Ruidera hacia las lagunas.


Los coches de los rezagados subiendo al mirador


Laguna Conceja


Las nubes que nos acompañaron por la mañana


Echándole un vistazo a la barrera de la laguna Lengua


La cascada de la laguna Lengua a la laguna Salvadora


Más de la cascada


Y más


Y otra más


Y sigue

----------


## Luján

Y por aquí van otras 9 más:


Más de la cascada de la Lengua a la Salvadora (es que es la más impresionante)


Cascada de la Redondilla a la Lengua


Detalle de la cascada


Más detalle


Foto de grupo


Un pato (creo que hembra) en la laguna Santos Morcillo (se acercaba a ver si le dábamos comida)


Cajetín (supongo que) monitorizador de la grieta de la laguna Santos Morcillo. En cartel pone UCM Universidad de Castilla la Mancha. Grupo de Ingeniería Geoambiental. ETS de Ingenieros de Canales, Caminos y Puertos. Ciudad Real. Contacto: 92x xxx xxx Extensión xxxx


Cascada de la laguna Santos Morcillo a la laguna Batana.


Cascada de El hundimiento vista de noche

Pocas fotos más hice que no fueran similares o que merezcan la pena.

Pondré alguna más en "Flora y Fauna" y otras en "Un poco de Astronomía"

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes imágenes Luján :EEK!: 

Por lo que veo, un lugar maravilloso :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

HOLA COMPAÑEROS!!!!

Yo también he regresado, voy a ver si voy descargando imágenes para ir subiendo, pero  Luján lo ha puesto muy alto el listo jejeje... lo que no ha contando es la pedazo de explicación que nos dío sobre la grieta, todo un profesor que nos ilustró y cautivó a algunos turistas y vigilantes del parque.

Nos vemos.

Pd. UNA GOZADA... ANIMARSE FOREROS QUE MERECE LA PENA!!!! lo dice un novato en la KDD.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Excelentes imágenes Luján, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un lugar maravilloso y rebosante de agua, espero que lo hayáis disfrutado  :Smile: 




> Los coches de los rezagados subiendo al mirador


El primero de los coches lo conozco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: , los demás, espero conocerlos pronto... :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> lo que no ha contando es la pedazo de explicación que nos dío sobre la grieta, todo un profesor que nos ilustró y cautivó a algunos turistas y vigilantes del parque.


Jejejeje  :Big Grin: . Experto en geología, meteorología, informática, ciencias del mar... todo un crack nuestro Luján  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Excelentes imágenes Luján
> 
> Por lo que veo, un lugar maravilloso
> 
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias.

Sinceramente estoy convencido de que habrá imágenes de otros que serán francamente mejores.

ES un lugar maravilloso que recomiendo ver a todo el que me pregunta. Es una pena que no hayas podido venir. Lo hubieras pasado en grande.




> HOLA COMPAÑEROS!!!!
> 
> Yo también he regresado, voy a ver si voy descargando imágenes para ir subiendo, pero  Luján lo ha puesto muy alto el listo jejeje... lo que no ha contando es la pedazo de explicación que nos dío sobre la grieta, todo un profesor que nos ilustró y cautivó a algunos turistas y vigilantes del parque.
> 
> Nos vemos.
> 
> Pd. UNA GOZADA... ANIMARSE FOREROS QUE MERECE LA PENA!!!! lo dice un novato en la KDD.


La explicación no es otra cosa que lo que ya está escrito en el foro en este mensaje. o en mi blog en esta entrada (son lo mismo).

----------


## Luján

> Jejejeje . Experto en geología, meteorología, informática, ciencias del mar... todo un crack nuestro Luján


No es para tanto.

Aprendiz de todo, maestro de nada. Eso es lo que me pasa a mí.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nando

Hola a todos ,nosotros tambien regresamos ya, aqui os dejo una fotografía 
a ver si saco un poco de tiempo e iré poniendo las que considere las mejores.
la cascada del hundimiento esta mañana

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Buenas noches a todos, ya estamos en casa saboreando aún lo bien que ha salido esta KDD. A sido un placer conoceros en persona y haremos todo lo posible para asistir a la siguiente.
Luján, muy buenas fotos, la última especial.
Estoy seguro de que podremos disfrutar de un espectacular reportaje con tantas fotos como se han hecho.
Por mi parte os pido un poco de paciencia, anoche dormí poco y tengo que descansar, pero no tardaré en colocar algunas aéreas. Ya veo que para las terrestres hay buenos maestros.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas noches a todos, ya estamos en casa saboreando aún lo bien que ha salido esta KDD. A sido un placer conoceros en persona y haremos todo lo posible para asistir a la siguiente.
> Luján, muy buenas fotos, la última especial.
> Estoy seguro de que podremos disfrutar de un espectacular reportaje con tantas fotos como se han hecho.
> Por mi parte os pido un poco de paciencia, anoche dormí poco y tengo que descansar, pero no tardaré en colocar algunas aéreas. Ya veo que para las terrestres hay buenos maestros.
> Saludos.


Me alegro que al final pudieras volar el domingo, ya que el sábado te quedaste con las ganas.

Estamos ansiosos de ver las lagunas delsde el aire.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectaculares fotos las de todos, estoy ansioso de ver las de los demás. Increible como están de agua las lagunas.

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> la cascada del hundimiento esta mañana


Me encanta  :Smile: , preciosa imagen nando  :Wink: 

Impresionante cobertura fotográfica, todos desde tierra, J.L. Campillo desde el aire... no nos tendréis preparada una sorpresa con fotografías acuáticas no???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Me encanta , preciosa imagen nando 
> 
> Impresionante cobertura fotográfica, todos desde tierra, J.L. Campillo desde el aire... no nos tendréis preparada una sorpresa con fotografías acuáticas no???


Pues va a ser que......

no. :Embarrassment:  Resulta que no cogimos la cámara acuática cuando nos bañamos  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Una pena, la verdad.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos, ya de vuelta tambien, iremos poniendo fotos conforme se vayan subiendo a la pagina soporte.
¡de envidia, morireis! :Big Grin: 
Intente quedar con Fede para vernos por el camino pero despues de esperarlo un buen rato, casi una hora, al final tuve que desistir.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

He pensado que sería mejor dedicar hoy unos minutos para selccionar algunas fotos porque posiblemente mañana no pueda. Sólo os pongo tres pero prepararé más a lo largo de la semana.
Cómo ya os comenté, al estar las lagunas dentro de un parque natural no se puede volar dentro del área protegida. Hay sitios donde el perímetro que deliminta el parque se acerca bastante a algunos puntos de las lagunas pero en otros sitios ocurre lo contrario por lo que en algunas fotos he tenido que aplicar bastante zoom al no poder acercarme.
De todas formas quedan mejor las vistas en oblícuo que cenitales.
Espero que os gusten.

----------


## cantarin

Hola J. Luis

Impresionante vaya pedazo de fotos.... ¡UNA IMAGEN VALE MAS QUE MIL PALABRAS!!!

Nando muy buena elección de la foto primera... ¿La tenías clara no?

Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Bueno acabo de soltar fotos en el ordenador, y aunque hay que hacer selección, hay una que me impresiona no porque la haya visto por el foro, sino porque hoy la he visto en persona. Impresiona verlo, y lo mejor del caso es que ha salido con mayor fuerza, se puede ver aun la marca en la presa de una altura superior, con lo cual si tiene 9 compuertas tenia que entrar muchisimo mas de lo que por los aliviaderos sin compuertas salia... pero vamos impresionante.

----------


## Luján

Impresionantes fotos las de todos, especialmente las aéreas de J.L.!!!!

Por cierto....

Cantarín, me da la impresión de que tienes la fecha de la cámara mal. Seguro que esa foto no la tomaste ni el 9 de agosto (si la fecha está en formato español) ni el 8 de septiembre (si está en formato inglés)  :Confused:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos los asistentes por la gran cantidad de maravillosas fotografías que nos estáis poniendo. :Smile: 

Para los que no hemos podido asistir es un placer poder contemplarlas.

Espero que os lo hayáis pasado en grande.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, yo voy a comenzar mi aportacion con algo diferente.
Antigua central electrica, aprovechaba el salto entre lagunas para la prduccion de energia


Un primer vistazo a traves de las rejas de una de las ventanas. promete ser interesante.


Lo que parece ser unos fusibles


Mas fusibles


Una conexion a un interruptor


Pero esto no era lo que yo buscaba. 
Pero esto si, turbinas (mas bien los restos de las mismas)



Por la premura de tiempo, esto no supe ver lo que era

----------


## ben-amar

Y ahora, algunas fotos de las lagunas.




Vistas del agua entre las plantas que rodean las lagunas




Una familia de anatidas de camino hacia el super

Alguno se acicala por el camino

----------


## ben-amar

Mas habitantes

Y ahora, algunas del borboteo del agua de laguna a laguna

----------


## ben-amar

Accidentado camino el que encuentra el agua, lo que hace que nos guste aun mas este preciado elemento

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Ya estoy en casa también.

Inolvidable la 2ª KKD en Ruidera, al igual que la 1ª en la Fuensanta, dónde he conocido a tres foreros más, J.L. Campillos, Perdiguera, y Cantarín, tres personas entrañables y a las que me ha encantado conocer, también he echado de menos a otros tres, Antonio Callejas, Xuquer y Sergi1907, los cuales, espero poderlos ver en una proxima KDD.

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos.

Un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Laguna del Rey

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Los foreros en el mirador de la Laguna del Rey

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Primer baño

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Cantarín, Ben-amar, Ben-amar jr, y mi hijo agarrandose como pueden la corriente los arrastraba.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Otra del momento.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Luján tambien se anima, la verdad es que se apetecía el baño.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Después de comer en busca de más fotos.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Cascada.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Preciosa cascada.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Un dia tan maravilloso que al final nos pillo la noche.

Espero hayan sido de vuestro agrado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes  :Smile:  :Wink:  Por lo que veo, un jornada inolvidable  :Smile: 

A ver si a la tercera va la vencida y puedo estar con todos vosotros  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Acercandose a la presa, digo al agua

 Me encanta verla correr



Y al parecer a este no le importa

----------


## ben-amar



----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, como durante el dia no puedo volver a conectar, eso sera a partir de las 10 de la noche ( mas o menos), ahi van algunas mas.









Un bonito ramillete de no se que es

----------


## ben-amar

A este lo pille de chiripa, no le gustan las fotos; el trasiego de tanta gente por su casa menos aun


Buscando las fotos y preparando la maquina para esta

Los miembros menores de embalses.net comienzan a llegar, atraidos por el lugar (aprenden a hacer la cabra)


Se preguntan que sera lo que se quiere fotografiar ahí

Y se disimula un pelin porque tampoco se sabe para que diablos se ha bajado

----------


## ben-amar

Y las ultimas que quedaban de esta tirada


¿alguien sabe que es esto?



Y eso es todo por ahora. Que pase el siguiente :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectaculares las fotos de todos, increible. Por lo que se ve habeis pasado un día de no olvidar. Es maravilloso ver tanta agua corriendo y junta.


Un Saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes de la Laguna del Rey.

Espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Buenas noches a todos.
Muy refrescante el reportaje fotográfico de este fin de semana. La verdad es que hemos disfrutado de lo lindo con los paseos, baños, tomando fotografías y reponiendo fuerzas con buena comida. 
Nando, tu foto del hundimiento es una auténtica postal. Una cascada impresionante.
Muy interesante el reportaje de la central eléctrica que nos ofrece el amigo ben-amar. Esas turbinas deberían de cuidarse como piezas de museo.
Especialmente bonita la primera foto de Fede, una estampa preciosa y muy buen recuerdo de los baños en el resto de fotos.
Y para Jose Manuel y Jaime recuerdos de Luis Junior que se lo ha pasado fenomenal.

----------


## FEDE

> Buenas noches a todos.
> Muy refrescante el reportaje fotográfico de este fin de semana. La verdad es que hemos disfrutado de lo lindo con los paseos, baños, tomando fotografías y reponiendo fuerzas con buena comida. 
> Nando, tu foto del hundimiento es una auténtica postal. Una cascada impresionante.
> Muy interesante el reportaje de la central eléctrica que nos ofrece el amigo ben-amar. Esas turbinas deberían de cuidarse como piezas de museo.
> Especialmente bonita la primera foto de Fede, una estampa preciosa y muy buen recuerdo de los baños en el resto de fotos.
> Y para Jose Manuel y Jaime recuerdos de Luis Junior que se lo ha pasado fenomenal.


Impresionantes las imágenes que nos has dejado tú, como as dicho hemos disfrutado de lo lindo y ya estoy deseando que llegue la proxima KDD.

Recuerdos de José Manuel junior para Luis y Jaime que también se lo ha pasado fenomenal, y ya me está preguntando dónde vamos ha hacer la proxima KDD.

A ver quien propone la proxima. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## J.L. Campillo

He seleccionado alguna fotografía más para hoy. 
Para empezar os pongo una foto que hice cuando amanecía en el campo donde despegué.

En la siguiente podemos ver la laguna por la que paseamos el sábado por la mañana antes del fantástico baño que nos dimos.

Seguimos el paseo hacia la última laguna. Creo que nos dimos la vuelta en la zona que queda al pie de esta foto.

Ahora os pongo la última laguna que queda bastante retirada de la anterior donde iniciamos la ruta.

Pues no, la anterior no es la última laguna, aún queda otra aunque tiene poca agua pero tiene una forma y colorido curiosos. Aqui la teneis.

Pues esto es todo de momento, espero que os haya gustado.
Saludos.

----------


## nando

Hola J.L. Campillo

las fotos son estupendas pero podrias darle otro tamaño??   :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Las última por hoy. Hasta pronto.






En la siguiente foto se puede ver el castillo de Rochafrida en lo alto de una pequeña colina.

Esta foto la tomé en el paseo del sábado, no todas son aéreas.

Me despido con la comida del sábado.

----------


## FEDE

Impresionantes las vistas desde el aire José Luis, preciosas fotos, se ve que si hubiéramos seguido la ruta que hicimos a pie, hasta la última laguna, nos habría cogido la noche al volver  :EEK!:

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Hubieramos tenido que comer cangrejos, :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> Hubieramos tenido que comer cangrejos,


Seguro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

Hola este es el momento en que FEDE se convence tras conversación con todos los detalles de iniciarse en el vuelo , J.L. Campillo le dice te ganaras el cielo  :Confused:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Muy bueno Nando,  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola este es el momento en que FEDE se convence tras conversación con todos los detalles de iniciarse en el vuelo , J.L. Campillo le dice te ganaras el cielo


No te creas, ya iba predispuesto :Cool: . el ya pensaba: tengo cabina de vuelo, gran deposito para el diesel y poder sobrevolar todos los embalses :Stick Out Tongue:  (Cisterna del camion), solo tenia que averiguar que superficie alar necesitaba :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola este es el momento en que FEDE se convence tras conversación con todos los detalles de iniciarse en el vuelo , J.L. Campillo le dice te ganaras el cielo


Jajajajaja, te enteras de todo  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: , pero me convencio más la caminata de la mañana  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  y no descarto el volar algún dia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nando

> Muy bueno Nando,


Gracias ,gracias os lo habeis ganado  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola este es el momento en que FEDE se convence tras conversación con todos los detalles de iniciarse en el vuelo , J.L. Campillo le dice *te ganaras el cielo*


Jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

J.L. Campillo... cuantas veces te tocó poner el asiento para el biplaza???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Como digo, mas del Hundimiento, aunque no tan bonitas como las de Nando o Fede, por ejemplo.

----------


## nando

> Jajajaja 
> 
> J.L. Campillo... cuantas veces te tocó poner el asiento para el biplaza???


aaaaaaaaahhhhh no se lo trajo¡¡  :Frown:  menos mal  todos hubiesen querido montar

----------


## nando

> Como digo, mas del Hundimiento, aunque no tan bonitas como las de Nando o Fede, por ejemplo.
> ]


esas fotos tienen trampa¡¡¡

----------


## FEDE

> aaaaaaaaahhhhh no se lo trajo¡¡  menos mal todos hubiesen querido montar


Yo el primero, que es cuando está a tope de gasolina, en reserva no me montaría  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  por si acaso coje perlilla en la bujía  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo el primero, que es cuando está a tope de gasolina, *en reserva no me montaría  por si acaso coje perlilla en la bujía*


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

No todo va a ser pasear, ver agua (por mucho que nos guste) y ver animales preciosos todos y esas cosas. Tambien hay que retomar energias
Un buen cordero....

Un buen muslo de pavo...

Un buen churrasquito....


Todo regado al gusto, agua de Sierra Nevada, cerveza, tinto (buen reserva machego, por supuesto), etc.


Y todo eso para comenzar, para el resto como que sobraba la camara :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, por ahora, eso es todo. Mañana saldra una nueva tirada.
Espero que os hayan gustado estas imagenes.
Un abrazo a todos, los asistentes, a los asistentes en nuestras mentes y nuestros corazones, a los que querian pero no han podido.... en fin, a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

> Bueno, por ahora, eso es todo. Mañana saldra una nueva tirada.
> Espero que os hayan gustado estas imagenes.
> Un abrazo a todos, los asistentes, a los asistentes en nuestras mentes y nuestros corazones, a los que querian pero no han podido.... en fin, a todos.


Claro que nos han gustado, y mucho!!!

Para los que no hemos podido asistir es como si hubiéramos estado ahí.

Muchas gracias por todo Ángel y compañía :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, por ahora, eso es todo. Mañana saldra una nueva tirada.
> Espero que os hayan gustado estas imagenes.
> Un abrazo a todos, los asistentes, a los asistentes en nuestras mentes y nuestros corazones, a los que querian pero no han podido.... en fin, a todos.


No nos gustan... nos encantan!!!!  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias a todos por todas las imágenes  :Wink:  Queremos más!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Claro que nos han gustado, y mucho!!!
> 
> Para los que no hemos podido asistir es como si hubiéramos estado ahí.
> 
> Muchas gracias por todo Ángel y compañía


Para nosotros, si que estabas (al igual que Antonio). 
Tambien para mi alguno que otro al que no conozco aún, pero que espero conocer pronto.

Un abrazo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Vaya postales que tenemos, creo que al final con tanta foto podríamos poner una tienda de postales porque no creo que haya postales tan bonitas como las del foro de embalses.net.

Bueno he estado un poco liado estos dias solucionando problemas laborales y ya parece que funcionan la cosa. Asi que ahora os pondré unas cuantas fotos. Yo no tenía buena camara pero me tumbaba sobre superficies para coger la foto. Espero que estas os sirvan, algunas hay que meterse en el agua para hacerlo posible.

Desde el embarcadero a los 3 vientos porque al 4º tenemos tierra jejeje






Ahora fotos de las 3 corrientes que había para pasar de una laguna a otra, que al final se convierten en 2 cascadas, pero... a ver si os gustan son desde el suelo de los puentes.



hacia abajo


hacia arriba


Cauce central, pies dentro del agua fresquita que te daba una alegría y camara cerca del agua, sin mirar por el objetivo porque no era posible.

hacia abajo.




y la última mirando hacia arriba


espero que os gusten.

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias  Cantarin.

La cámara no será buena pero las imágenes son preciosas :Smile: 
Es lo que nos faltaba, fotos desde dento del agua :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que ganas me han entrado de bañarme, viendo esas aguas tan cristalinas, y fria que tiene que estar. Yo diria, que hasta se puede beber de ahí.
Buenas fotos cantarín, un saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> Que ganas me han entrado de bañarme, viendo esas aguas tan cristalinas, y fria que tiene que estar. Yo diria, que hasta se puede beber de ahí.
> Buenas fotos cantarín, un saludo .


Fría seguro que está te lo garantizo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Frown: 
Cristalinas también  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Y "bebible" (que no potable) es muy posible, especialmente en las lagunas más altas. :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Fría seguro que está te lo garantizo 
> Cristalinas también 
> Y "bebible" (que no potable) es muy posible, especialmente en las lagunas más altas.




Decidido: 

¡¡¡Me mudo para allí!!!

----------


## J.L. Campillo

> Jajajaja 
> 
> J.L. Campillo... cuantas veces te tocó poner el asiento para el biplaza???


Hola F. Lázaro, no me pude llevar el biplaza porque lo tengo en el taller.
Para la próxima KDD ya me habrán instalado un dispositivo especial para evitar situaciones de pánico. Se trata de un mecanismo de suelta rápida que me permite lanzar en vuelo al pasajero si veo que se pone muy nervioso y pierde el control.
 Pero no hay que preocuparse, si llegamos a este extremo, el pasajero no se entera del impacto en tierra porque normalmente fallece en la caida debido a un infarto.
Bueno, ya os podéis apuntar en la lista todos los que queráis volar. El parapente es muy seguro. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Hola F. Lázaro, no me pude llevar el biplaza porque lo tengo en el taller.
> Para la próxima KDD ya me habrán instalado un dispositivo especial para evitar situaciones de pánico. Se trata de un mecanismo de suelta rápida que me permite lanzar en vuelo al pasajero si veo que se pone muy nervioso y pierde el control.
>  Pero no hay que preocuparse, si llegamos a este extremo, el pasajero no se entera del impacto en tierra porque normalmente fallece en la caida debido a un infarto.
> Bueno, ya os podéis apuntar en la lista todos los que queráis volar. El parapente es muy seguro.



Yo me apunto a volar, pero si no llevas el mecanismo nuevo ese. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para la próxima KDD ya me habrán instalado un dispositivo especial para evitar situaciones de pánico. Se trata de un mecanismo de suelta rápida que me permite lanzar en vuelo al pasajero si veo que se pone muy nervioso y pierde el control.
>  Pero no hay que preocuparse, si llegamos a este extremo, el pasajero no se entera del impacto en tierra porque normalmente fallece en la caida debido a un infarto.
> Bueno, ya os podéis apuntar en la lista todos los que queráis volar. El parapente es muy seguro.


Jajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cantarin

Hola José Luis

Yo también me apunto jejeje, no tengo problemas de corazón pero vamos tiene que ser interante esa caida.

Un saludo.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Lo de la suelta rápida también se puede emplear para quitarse de enmedio a alguien que ..........., ya sabeis ......., vamos que no me estoy acordando ni de la suegra ni de la cuñada, no penseis mal.
Broma a parte, os pongo unas fotos de mi último biplaza, hace dos semanas, con mi madre, una de mis pasajeras asiduas.
Volando sobre nubes en dirección al Cenajo.

Presa del Cenajo

Laguna de los patos en Hellin.

Pantano del Camarillas cubierto.

En este vuelo nos acompañaba un amigo paramotero que nos hizo unas fotos.

----------


## nando

Vaya flipe J.L.

que sigaís disfrutando de esos vuelos

y nosotros los foreros disfrutemos esas fotos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Os voy a presentar Hellín, una ciudad donde se vive tranquilo, con muy buena gente y con muchos sitios interesentas para visitar como son nuestros pantanos, las vegas de nuestros ríos con sus arrozales, el Tolmo (importante yacimiento arqueológico), etc.

Hellín anocheciendo en Feria (última semana de Septiembre)

Polígono industrial.

Centro de interpretación del Tolmo (en costrucción)

Excavaciones junto a la basílica del Tolmo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes, gracias JL  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Por cierto... participas también en competiciones, certámenes y demás eventos de paramotor o simplemente lo tienes por que te gusta surcar los cielos y tomar imágenes???  :Confused:  :Smile: 




> Hellín anocheciendo en Feria (última semana de Septiembre)


Preciosa imagen  :Smile: 

No tienes ninguna con estos niveles de luz pero de embalses??? Tiene que ser una pasada ver las instalaciones de la presa y demás iluminadas y ver el embalse con ese tono azulado al anochecer  :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Termino con unas fotos de un  paseo por la nubes este mes de Agosto con mi madre.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

> Preciosas todas las imágenes, gracias JL 
> 
> Por cierto... participas también en competiciones, certámenes y demás eventos de paramotor o simplemente lo tienes por que te gusta surcar los cielos y tomar imágenes??? 
> 
> 
> Preciosa imagen 
> 
> No tienes ninguna con estos niveles de luz pero de embalses??? Tiene que ser una pasada ver las instalaciones de la presa y demás iluminadas y ver el embalse con ese tono azulado al anochecer 
> 
> Un saludo


Vuelo porque me gusta disfrutar de los paisajes a vista de pájaro y fotografíarlos para recrearme cuando la meteo no me deja volar.
Vuelo de noche en contadas ocasiones y con el aterrizaje cerca y sin perderlo de vista. Volar de noche sobre los pantanos sería una temeridad.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas fotos, Cantarin :Wink:  :Smile: . Espectaculares, como siempre, las de Jose Luis. :EEK!: 
Yo me apunto a volar  :Stick Out Tongue: si no llevas el dispositivo, por mucho que a Cantarin le parezca interesante la caida :Cool:  :Confused: .

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
El programa "a vista de pájaro" ha estado en mi ciudad y yo no me he enterado  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ben-amar

Otra tiradita de fotos, no me pregunteis el nombre de laguna, no me acuerdo ya :Embarrassment:

----------


## nando

Jajajajajaja yo tambien me pierdo con los nombres  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Otras 10 mas


Un buen paseo nunca viene mal

Menos si el agua te acompaña

----------


## nando

En vez de hechar tanta foto podiáis quitar un poco de hierba  :Big Grin:  

por que menudo hierberio ¡¡ :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

> En vez de hechar tanta foto podiáis quitar un poco de hierba  
> 
> por que menudo hierberio ¡¡


Nando, ese hierberio como tu le llamas (romero, manzanilla, juncias, tomillo, etc.), es lo que mantiene la vida de las lagunas.
Lugas donde se camuflan y viven tus "¡ole mis patos!", lagartos, cangrejos (hierberio de las orillas), etc.
Ese hierberio es parte de las lagunas; quitaselo y habras comenzado a hacer desaparecer las lagunas.

----------


## nando

> Nando, ese hierberio como tu le llamas (romero, manzanilla, juncias, tomillo, etc.), es lo que mantiene la vida de las lagunas.
> Lugas donde se camuflan y viven tus "¡ole mis patos!", lagartos, cangrejos (hierberio de las orillas), etc.
> Ese hierberio es parte de las lagunas; quitaselo y habras comenzado a hacer desaparecer las lagunas.


Hombre señor ben-amar es de patio de colegio no saber esas cosas ,no se me enfade  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cantarin

Hola foreros

Bueno Ben-Amar me pasa igual que a ti, yo no me acuerdo de los nombres de las lagunas, yo solo me suenan alguna redondilla donde fue el baño de después de comer y para de contar... eso si me acuerdo a que hora hice la foto.

Es una gozada como iba el rio, segun me explico perdiguera puede que llevara un par de metros cubicos por segundo, había corriente y se notaba.  A ver si sigue este año así y se puede disfrutar porque merece la pena visitarlo jeje y jugar en la laguna del tobogan.

un saludo y preciosas imagenes. Tenemos una gozada de reportaje, lo dicho teníamos que hacer postales jejeje.

----------


## nando

Cantarin que bien te veo en la foto con FEDE

se te ve alegre jejeje con tanta agua  :Smile: 

esperemos que sea por mucho tiempo¡¡¡

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nos estais dejando tan inundados de fotos, como están Las Lagunas de agua  :EEK!:   :EEK!: .


Un Saludo.

----------


## nando

> Hola foreros
> 
> Bueno Ben-Amar me pasa igual que a ti, yo no me acuerdo de los nombres de las lagunas, yo solo me suenan alguna redondilla donde fue el baño de después de comer y para de contar... eso si me acuerdo a que hora hice la foto.
> 
> Es una gozada como iba el rio, segun me explico perdiguera puede que llevara un par de metros cubicos por segundo, había corriente y se notaba.  A ver si sigue este año así y se puede disfrutar porque merece la pena visitarlo jeje y jugar en la laguna del tobogan.
> 
> un saludo y preciosas imagenes. Tenemos una gozada de reportaje, lo dicho teníamos que hacer postales jejeje.


calcula calcula  :Wink:

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias a todos por el gran reportaje fotografico, ya veo que os lo habeis pasado genial.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hombre señor ben-amar es de patio de colegio no saber esas cosas ,no se me enfade


Que no, Nando, que no me enfado; mucho menos contigo. Pero me habia sorprendido el comentario viniendo de tí.




> calcula calcula


Si puedes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Muy buenas e ilustrativas fotos, Nando.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, como ya la KDD de Ruidera ya es un evento pasado y puesto que el hilo ya se está enfriando un poco, creo que es hora de despegarlo del tablón para que siga su curso normal junto a otro hilos de la cafetería.

----------


## jasg555

He estado viendo las fotos varios días, y me parecen interesantes y de una calidad estupenda, como dice cantarín, de postal.

 Me han gustado mucho las de los tramos entre lagunas, con las corrientes de agua limpísima y abundantes. Más que gustado es que las he estado degustando, el agua corriente y abundante es mi debilidad. No es que las demás fotos no sean interesantes, pero de una forma o de otra se pueden ver en San google.

Mención especial a JL Campillo, ahí me quitaría el sombrero si lo utilizara, fotos tremendas y para colección. Felicidades JL, aunque yo no me montaría en tu cacharro ni siquiera en el suelo.

Con el cálculo de caudal, si el "canal del agua" es más o menos regular, con un trocito de palo flotando se puede hacer un cálculo  con un 15% de aproximación, pero como dice otro compañero más atrás, en algunos tramos más abiertos...: calcula, calcula.

Por último, se echan en falta las fotos "de familia", ¿no hicísteis ninguna? En la quedada anterior sí las expusísteis.

Me alegra que lo hayais pasado bien en un entorno tan espectacular.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Por último, se echan en falta las fotos "de familia", ¿no hicísteis ninguna? En la quedada anterior sí las expusísteis.
> 
> [...].


Busca porque está. Lo sé porque la puse yo.  :Wink: 

Venga va, te ahorro el trabajo. Aquí la tienes de nuevo:

----------


## jasg555

Pues te prometo que no la había visto :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> ¿alguien sabe que es esto?


Un rosal silvestre... vulgarmente conocido como "tapaculos", cuyas propiedades medicinales te puedes imaginar  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> Un rosal silvestre... vulgarmente conocido como "tapaculos", cuyas propiedades medicinales te puedes imaginar


 Conozco uno de Piedrabuena que lo confundió con majuelos, y se tiró una semanita a base de evacuol. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Un rosal silvestre... vulgarmente conocido como "tapaculos", cuyas propiedades medicinales te puedes imaginar


jajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Confused:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## nando

> He estado viendo las fotos varios días, y me parecen interesantes y de una calidad estupenda, como dice cantarín, de postal.
> 
>  Me han gustado mucho las de los tramos entre lagunas, con las corrientes de agua limpísima y abundantes. Más que gustado es que las he estado degustando, el agua corriente y abundante es mi debilidad. No es que las demás fotos no sean interesantes, pero de una forma o de otra se pueden ver en San google.
> 
> Mención especial a JL Campillo, ahí me quitaría el sombrero si lo utilizara, fotos tremendas y para colección. Felicidades JL, aunque yo no me montaría en tu cacharro ni siquiera en el suelo.
> 
> Con el cálculo de caudal, si el "canal del agua" es más o menos regular, con un trocito de palo flotando se puede hacer un cálculo  con un 15% de aproximación, pero como dice otro compañero más atrás, en algunos tramos más abiertos...: calcula, calcula.
> 
> Por último, se echan en falta las fotos "de familia", ¿no hicísteis ninguna? En la quedada anterior sí las expusísteis.
> ...


Hola jasg555 tengo videos en HD pero ando un poco escaso de tiempo a ver si los pongo para que veais el agua en movimiento y escucheis el sonido.

----------


## Salut

> Busca porque está. Lo sé porque la puse yo. 
> 
> Venga va, te ahorro el trabajo. Aquí la tienes de nuevo:


Ahora hace falta poner nombre a las caras  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Ahora hace falta poner nombre a las caras


yo soy el que anda despistado con la foto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Confused: 

compañero de Antonio Callejas.

----------


## Luján

> Ahora hace falta poner nombre a las caras


De izquierda a derecha:

Fede y su mujer
Perdiguera y su señora
Mi novia
Cantarín
El trío de J.L. Campillo
Los dos Ben-amar
Sergiako
Nando y su cámara
Santy y Saraa

Y un servidor tras la cámara.

----------


## Salut

Jejeje ya te echaba yo de menos en la foto!


La verdad es que a algunos cuesta reconoceros... no se, a cantarín lo confundí con FEDE, saraa pensaba que sería su madre o alguien más mayor, y de perdiguera no se por qué pensaba que no iba  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ea, encantao de conoceros  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jejeje ya te echaba yo de menos en la foto!
> 
> 
> La verdad es que a algunos cuesta reconoceros... no se, *a cantarín lo confundí con FEDE*, saraa pensaba que sería su madre o alguien más mayor, y de* perdiguera* no se por qué pensaba que no iba 
> 
> Ea, encantao de conoceros



Yo habia confundido a FEDE con nando y su camara :Stick Out Tongue: , y perdiguera, creia que era J.L Campillo.

Mucho gusto de conoceros  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

Pues A FEDE y Nando ya los deberíais conocer de las fotos de la otra KDD.

Los únicos nuevos fueron Perdiguera, que si os fijáis en su avatar es fácilmente reconocible (él y su sombrero), Cantarín, del que hay alguna foto puesta por él mismo en alguno de los hilos de Entrepeñas o Buendía (una ruta con muchas paradas que hizo) y J.L. Campillo, que aún sin fotos previas, por eliminación se sabría quién es.


Ende luego..... Es que no os fijáis en nada. No valdríais para detective  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por Salut
> 
> 
> Un rosal silvestre... vulgarmente conocido como "tapaculos", cuyas propiedades medicinales te puedes imaginar 
> 
> 
> Conozco uno de Piedrabuena que lo confundió con majuelos, y se tiró una semanita a base de evacuol.


Jajajajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

Hola os dejo aqui un video de la cascada del hundimento grabado por mi el dia de la KDD domingo por la mañana asi podeís escuchar el ensordecedor ruido del agua en movimiento.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsH2sDLWRAQ

----------


## jasg555

> De izquierda a derecha:
> 
> Fede y su mujer
> Perdiguera y su señora
> Mi novia
> Cantarín
> El trío de J.L. Campillo
> Los dos Ben-amar
> Sergiako
> ...


 Yo, no es por nada, pero los he acertado todos. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Un rosal silvestre... vulgarmente conocido como "tapaculos", cuyas propiedades medicinales te puedes imaginar


Gracias, Salut




> Conozco uno de Piedrabuena que lo confundió con majuelos, y se tiró una semanita a base de evacuol.


Pues vaya semanita  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola os dejo aqui un video de la cascada del hundimento grabado por mi el dia de la KDD domingo por la mañana asi podeís escuchar el ensordecedor ruido del agua en movimiento.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsH2sDLWRAQ



Impresionante video nando. Es increible la cantidad de agua que baja por ahí  :EEK!:   :EEK!: .

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Buenas noches, amigos.
Nando, un video muy bueno.
Os pongo unas fotos de la misma cascada tomadas desde ángulos muy distintos.

----------


## J.L. Campillo



----------


## J.L. Campillo

Vaya hombre! toda una semana preparando el vuelo de las lagunas preocupado por cumplir con la legislación en cuanto al espacio protegido y llega un señor, planta la lancha motora en la laguna y sale tan chulo a darse una vuelta.

----------


## J.L. Campillo



----------


## J.L. Campillo

Termino con estas dos de la cascada del hundimiento.
Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo tuyo, mas que fotos, es puro espectaculo, Jose Luis. Gracias.
Un abrazo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes y buenos montajes Jose Luis, gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 




> 


La entrada al garaje subterráneo????  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> 





> Preciosas imágenes y buenos montajes Jose Luis, gracias 
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada al garaje subterráneo???? 
> 
> Un saludo.


 No, es la entrada a una base submarina secreta, versión manchega :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No, es la entrada a una base submarina secreta, versión manchega


Jejejejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Vaya postales José Luis, y la comparación con la plana y las alturas parece que estas haciendo un problema de dibujo pero muy agradable jejeje. Es una gozada ver tus fotos...
Anda que el de la motora, que pronto trajo al seprona jejeje.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por las fotos.

----------


## nando

Atardecer en Ruidera, si pudiera a esta foto le añadiría el sonido de los grillos


se nos fué la luz   :Embarrassment: 

practicamente ya a oscuras

----------


## cantarin

Hola Nando

La ultima foto me suena que os costó mucho unir en la foto a Venus y a la luna ¿Donde esta la foto?

Pd. no se si era Venus o Marte, pero si era una estella que brilla la primera y que os costó logarla junto a la luna en la misma foto.

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Hola Nando
> 
> La ultima foto me suena que os costó mucho unir en la foto a Venus y a la luna ¿Donde esta la foto?
> 
> Pd. no se si era Venus o Marte, pero si era una estella que brilla la primera y que os costó logarla junto a la luna en la misma foto.
> 
> Un saludo.


 si la verdad es al no llevar el tripode cualquiel movimiento por leve que sea es complicado cazar esa imagen , yo hice  esta lo que no puedo asegurar si es marte o jupiter , Luján si lees esto sacanos de dudas aunque no sé si es el hilo adecuado. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> si la verdad es al no llevar el tripode cualquiel movimiento por leve que sea es complicado cazar esa imagen , yo hice  esta lo que no puedo asegurar si es marte o jupiter , Luján si lees esto sacanos de dudas aunque no sé si es el hilo adecuado.
> 
> [...]


La verdad es que no puedo sacaros de dudas tan fácilmente.

Habrá que ver las cartas atronómicas de esa noche.

F.Lázaro sí que puede darnos más fácilmente la solución.


Acabo de comprobar una carta astronómica online y parece ser que era Venus.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Buenas tardes, amigos.
Ben-amar, gracias por tu comentario. Si las fotos son un espectáculo es porque el paisaje lo es y porque juego con ventaja en el caso de las aéreas.
Gracias tambien a F. Lázaro, fué una casualidad que se encontrara la piragua entrando en la cueva.
Jasg 555, tus fotos son muy interesantes. ¿Dónde está ese tunel?
Hola Cantarin, seguramente al de la motora le salio caro el fin de semana.
Nando, te la tenías bien guardada, la primera foto de la laguna anocheciendo merece la pena para tenerla como fondo de escritorio.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Aqui tenéis a los tres guerreos de la KDD preparados para la lucha (tirachinas en mano).

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya fotos te has dejado para el final Nando :EEK!: 

Te han quedado preciosas.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Vaya hombre! toda una semana preparando el vuelo de las lagunas preocupado por cumplir con la legislación en cuanto al espacio protegido y llega un señor, planta la lancha motora en la laguna y sale tan chulo a darse una vuelta.


Corrígeme si me equivoco, pero este tipo me imagino que estará en Peñarroya.

Si es así, dentro de lo malo no es lo peor.

Recuerdo que parte del trabajo que tuvimos que hacer en la Santos Morcillo era en barca, y tuvimos que hacerlo a remo, porque no estaba autorizado el uso de motores, ni siquiera eléctricos. (para otra parte tuvimos permiso y pudimos echar el motor.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Pues si te corrijo, esta lancha estaba en una de las lagunas del centro. Luego te pondré una foto donde se ve bien su posición en el conjunto de lagunas.

----------


## jasg555

> Buenas tardes, amigos.
> Ben-amar, gracias por tu comentario. Si las fotos son un espectáculo es porque el paisaje lo es y porque juego con ventaja en el caso de las aéreas.
> Gracias tambien a F. Lázaro, fué una casualidad que se encontrara la piragua entrando en la cueva.
> Jasg 555, tus fotos son muy interesantes. ¿Dónde está ese tunel?
> Hola Cantarin, seguramente al de la motora le salio caro el fin de semana.
> Nando, te la tenías bien guardada, la primera foto de la laguna anocheciendo merece la pena para tenerla como fondo de escritorio.


 No J.L. las fotos interesantes son las tuyas, y a veces las envío a amigos para que las admiren.

Las que he puesto yo de cachondeo pertenecen a una base submarina secreta abandonada en Ucrania.
http://casaucrania.blogspot.com/2010...ubmarinos.html

----------


## J.L. Campillo

> Corrígeme si me equivoco, pero este tipo me imagino que estará en Peñarroya.
> 
> Si es así, dentro de lo malo no es lo peor.
> 
> Recuerdo que parte del trabajo que tuvimos que hacer en la Santos Morcillo era en barca, y tuvimos que hacerlo a remo, porque no estaba autorizado el uso de motores, ni siquiera eléctricos. (para otra parte tuvimos permiso y pudimos echar el motor.


Lujan, te paso una foto en la que se ve la lancha dejando una estela en su paseo por la laguna.

----------


## nando

> Buenas tardes, amigos.
> Ben-amar, gracias por tu comentario. Si las fotos son un espectáculo es porque el paisaje lo es y porque juego con ventaja en el caso de las aéreas.
> Gracias tambien a F. Lázaro, fué una casualidad que se encontrara la piragua entrando en la cueva.
> Jasg 555, tus fotos son muy interesantes. ¿Dónde está ese tunel?
> Hola Cantarin, seguramente al de la motora le salio caro el fin de semana.
> Nando, te la tenías bien guardada, la primera foto de la laguna anocheciendo merece la pena para tenerla como fondo de escritorio.


OK ¡¡ J.L. lo que no ve uno lo ven otros dicho y hecho es lo primero que voy hacer poner esa foto de fondo de pantalla  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La verdad es que no puedo sacaros de dudas tan fácilmente.
> 
> Habrá que ver las cartas atronómicas de esa noche.
> 
> F.Lázaro sí que puede darnos más fácilmente la solución.
> 
> 
> Acabo de comprobar una carta astronómica online y parece ser que era Venus.


Pues es un poco más difícil de lo que parece..., podría ser incluso hasta Espiga (Alfa Virgo), es más, si tuviera que apostar algo me lo jugaría a la estrella Espiga...

Ese fin de semana ha estado la Luna junto a Espiga, Venus y Marte... y me parece recordar, que leí que Venus quedaba ocultada por la Luna... :Confused:  No sé, tendría que mirarlo más a fondo y con una imagen mucho mas amplia, para intentar ver si es o Venus o Espiga  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Lujan, te paso una foto en la que se ve la lancha dejando una estela en su paseo por la laguna.


Esa es la Lagua colgada (si de nuevo no me equivoco, es la más grande, y la segunda subiendo por la carretera de Ruidera)
En ese orden las lagunas son:
Del Rey (la que está junto a Ruidera)
Colgada (la más grande)
Batana
Santos Morcillo
Salvadora
Lengua
Redondilla
San Pedro
Tinajas
Tomilla
Conceja
Blanca

Y por debajo, de camino al embalse de Peñarroya:

Cueva morenilla
Coladilla
Cenagosa

----------


## nando

Una mas, esta en la laguna Lengua o Salvadora no estoy muy seguro

----------


## perdiguera

> Atardecer en Ruidera, si pudiera a esta foto le añadiría el sonido de los grillos
> 
> 
> se nos fué la luz  :


Yo tomé en Ruidera una foto desde el mismo punto de vista que Nando pero 4 o 5 minutos antes y aquí os la pongo en comparativa. desde ya os digo que la suya mucho mejor. Gracias Nando por todo, muy especialmente tu conversación.

----------


## perdiguera

También realicé otras que ya os iré poniendo, pero antes de nada decir que el encuentro en Ruidera fué precioso, gratificante y muy aleccionador.
Grandes personajes como Luis, José Manuel y Jaime, un Sergiako con buen rollo, una Saraa encantadora, dos madres, a la tercera ya la conocía, muy agradables, una novia con conocimiento de causa, en fin, como veis, que no sólo de foreros vive el hombre.
Cuando marchaba hacia Ruidera, me hacía un sin fin de preguntas: que cómo será eso, como podrán congeniar personas que no se conocen, algunas de ellas, que es lo que les une, en fin que iba un poco como con recelo.
Qué diferencia encontrar un grupo de gente sana, maja y abierta! vamos que la próxima ya la podéis poner en Sebastopol que la santa y yo no nos la perdemos.
Abrazos

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora unas fotos de la clase magistral, esa que impartió el amigo Luján y que atrajo a personal foráneo y con el que tuve algún que otro desliz liguístico malinterpretado.







Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Como veis estoy poniendo fotos que no se han publicado hasta ahora pero voy a poner una que sí y que alguien pidió pero en esa que se publicó faltaba un forero, el que la hizo, en esta que pongo ese forero está, así que ahí va.

[IMG][/IMG]

Saludos

----------


## nando

> Yo tomé en Ruidera una foto desde el mismo punto de vista que Nando pero 4 o 5 minutos antes y aquí os la pongo en comparativa. desde ya os digo que la suya mucho mejor. Gracias Nando por todo, muy especialmente tu conversación.


Hombre perdiguera no fastidies que la mia es mejor son distintas con diferente luz pero la tuya es una pasada.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora unas de una zona que Santy me enseñó.
Como me dejé la cámara las hice con el móvil y si ya soy negado con la cámara fijaros lo malo que soy con el móvil; pero como nadie las ha puesto aquí están.
Es lo que Santy dijo que se llamaba la plaza de toros, un trozo de río entre dos lagunas donde se observa la excavación realizada por el agua en la piedra blanda del terreno.


Primer tramo


Plaza de toros


Salida de la plaza


Tramo final




Caída a la plaza de toros

Saludos

----------


## Salut

> La verdad es que no puedo sacaros de dudas tan fácilmente.
> 
> Habrá que ver las cartas atronómicas de esa noche.
> 
> F.Lázaro sí que puede darnos más fácilmente la solución.
> 
> 
> Acabo de comprobar una carta astronómica online y parece ser que era Venus.


Pequeño truco de identificación: la luna está creciente, recién salida de luna nueva. En consecuencia, el planeta está cerca del sol... y los planetas exteriores a la Tierra no brillarían tanto, porque se encuentran a demasiada distancia -sólo brillan mucho en oposición al sol-.

Así que sólo podía ser Venus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> Pequeño truco de identificación: la luna está creciente, recién salida de luna nueva. En consecuencia, el planeta está cerca del sol... y los planetas exteriores a la Tierra no brillarían tanto, porque se encuentran a demasiada distancia -sólo brillan mucho en oposición al sol-.
> 
> Así que sólo podía ser Venus


Ok por la respuesta¡¡ yo pensé que sería Marte

----------


## Salut

A Marte lo tengo algo despistao últimamente... Como que sólo lo pillas bien cada año y medio...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Estas noches brilla bastante Venus (cerca del sol, aunque ya va a menos de brillo) y Júpiter (en oposición al sol).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A Marte lo tengo algo despistao últimamente... Como que sólo lo pillas bien cada año y medio... 
> 
> Estas noches brilla bastante Venus (cerca del sol, aunque ya va a menos de brillo) y Júpiter (en oposición al sol).


Yo la duda que tenía era si podría ser Espiga (la alfa de Virgo)  :Confused: , ese fin de semana estaba por ahí con Venus y Marte... y desde una fotografía con zoom ya me pierdo  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## santy

Ante todo, disculparme por abandonaros de nuevo unos días, pero desde que volví de la kdd, he tenido unos días un tanto liados, incluyendo la pérdida de mi gato Ron, el que está en mi avatar, y que próximamente quitaré, ya que cada vez que veo la foto se me hace un nudo en la garganta, solamente en cuanto pueda, pondré otra foto en flora y fauna para rendirle homenaje con el permiso de todos los foreros.
Como casi todo lo que vimos lo han ilustrado ya el resto de participantes, yo me dedicaré a poner "otras fotos" de la kdd.

En primer lugar una panorámica más amplia de la luna y el comentado astro.


Un par de muestras de lo que el compañero Luján nos explicó de las formaciones de las barreras entre las lagunas, unas ramillas calcificadas, y al descubierto tras erosionarse por el transito de gente la capa superficial, y unas algas también calcificadas en el hundimiento.



Y por último (de momento) a ver si sabéis quien es el que se ve al fondo?


Espero que os gusten, Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos muy chulas, Perdiguera; con el movil parecen pintadas. :Smile: 
No pierden por la calidad, le dan otro aspecto (a mi parecer).
Un abrazo, me alegro enormemente de tu regreso, mas aun despues de haberte conocido y conversado

----------


## REEGE

Queria agradeceros a todos los miembros de la KDD la bateria de fotos y comentarios que nos habeis dado a los que no hemos asistido... Espectaculares fotos desde la primera a la última... Muchas gracias de mi parte y de Maria Fresnedas y esperemos que a la tercera sea la vencida y podamos asistir y conocer a la gente sana que habita en éste foro. Y a J.L. Campillo, agradecerle sus fotos ya que por si fuese poco la cobertura en tierra que tenemos, él tambien la hace por aire... Ya a éste foro sólo le falta algún miembro con submarino!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  De corazón Gracias a todos y una pena no conoceros en persona...
Y ésta KDD si que la tenia cerquita!!! Haber la próxima para cuando y donde se programa y a ver si coincide con un fin de semana que no trabaje... Saludos a todos...

----------


## perdiguera

Por cierto, algunos no saben que en la clase magistral de Luján se coló una señora que no había puesto una lavadora en su vida (según afirmó).
Pero hacía más preguntas que ninguno y a mí se me ocurrió una manera de hacerle entender cómo se depositaba la cal formando barreras y de me ocurrió decir que lo mismo que en la lavadora cuando se deposita en los serpentines.......... no me dejó terminar. Bueno para qué quieres más, me llamó desde machista hasta de todo menos bonito.
Evidentemente hubo que explicárselo de otra manera, pero ya no yo, sino Luján.

Nunca más me meto en donde no me llaman.

----------


## Salut

Buff... lo que me comentas me recuerda a una chica de por aquí que dijo que nunca en su vida había visto a un hombre lavar los platos. No se, es alucinante a qué extremos se lleva la cosa de dejarse servir por los demás... ¿y encima tienen la desfachatez de llamar "machista" a alguien que presupone que han puesto la lavadora alguna vez? Aún dirá que nunca ha visto anuncios de Viakal en televisión   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Perdiguera

No hijo no, hay que tener cuidado porque vamos como se puso que ni te dejo acabar, por mucho que quisiste explicar nada de nada. Lo unico que se me hacer raro que no haya puesto nunca una lavadora, pero no se trata de poner lavadoras sino de como se queda la cal en la lavadora y nos da problemas, pero... 

Bueno cosas que pasan. Tus fotos son de traca, una gozada ver como corria ese agua, porque manaba agua por todos los lados.

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Ante todo, disculparme por abandonaros de nuevo unos días, pero desde que volví de la kdd, he tenido unos días un tanto liados, incluyendo la pérdida de mi gato Ron, el que está en mi avatar, y que próximamente quitaré, ya que cada vez que veo la foto se me hace un nudo en la garganta, solamente en cuanto pueda, pondré otra foto en flora y fauna para rendirle homenaje con el permiso de todos los foreros.
> Como casi todo lo que vimos lo han ilustrado ya el resto de participantes, yo me dedicaré a poner "otras fotos" de la kdd.
> 
> En primer lugar una panorámica más amplia de la luna y el comentado astro.
> 
> 
> Un par de muestras de lo que el compañero Luján nos explicó de las formaciones de las barreras entre las lagunas, unas ramillas calcificadas, y al descubierto tras erosionarse por el transito de gente la capa superficial, y unas algas también calcificadas en el hundimiento.
> 
> 
> ...


Hola amigo Santy siento lo de tu gato macho que co....s le ha pasado con lo hermoso y lustroso que se vé en el avatar cosas que pasan .

Buenos detalles en tus fotos como siempre.

----------


## saraa

Hola a todos! voy a subir unas panoramicas que hice, que ya iba siendo hora de poner.. es que entre las clases, la feria de Albacete que hace nada terminó y ahora lo de Ron, se me pasó por completo.. Bueno más vale tarde que nunca  :Wink: 
Os las pongo en enlaces porque si no es muy lioso verlas aquí en grande

De esta laguna no me acuerdo del nombre... solo sé que fue la primera que vimos (me parece...)
http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/3439/dscf1229c.jpg

Y este es el embalse de Peñarroya
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2518/dscf1337n.jpg
Hasta pronto un saludo!!

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas Saraa
Un abrazo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos! voy a subir unas panoramicas que hice, que ya iba siendo hora de poner.. es que entre las clases, la feria de Albacete que hace nada terminó y ahora lo de Ron, se me pasó por completo.. Bueno más vale tarde que nunca 
> Os las pongo en enlaces porque si no es muy lioso verlas aquí en grande
> 
> De esta laguna no me acuerdo del nombre... solo sé que fue la primera que vimos (me parece...)
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/3439/dscf1229c.jpg
> 
> Y este es el embalse de Peñarroya
> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2518/dscf1337n.jpg
> Hasta pronto un saludo!!


Estas vistas no las teníamos, gracias Saraa por las panorámicas  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Saraa.
Veo que te atraen las panorámicas, como a mí... :Big Grin: 
Ya veo que disfrutásteis en la Qdd, otra vez será por mi parte.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos! voy a subir unas panoramicas que hice, que ya iba siendo hora de poner.. es que entre las clases, la feria de Albacete que hace nada terminó y ahora lo de Ron, se me pasó por completo.. Bueno más vale tarde que nunca 
> Os las pongo en enlaces porque si no es muy lioso verlas aquí en grande
> 
> De esta laguna no me acuerdo del nombre... solo sé que fue la primera que vimos (me parece...)
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/3439/dscf1229c.jpg
> 
> Y este es el embalse de Peñarroya
> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2518/dscf1337n.jpg
> Hasta pronto un saludo!!


Es el mirador de la Laguna del Rey, efectivamente la primera subiendo desde Ruidera por la carretera de las lagunas.

Para solucionar lo del tamaño, creo recordar que en ImageShack tienes la opción de pegar una miniatura de la imagen. Busca en los códigos que aparecen junto a la imagen.

PS: Preciosas imágenes.

----------


## saraa

me alegro de que os gusten!
Al igual que a Antonio, me llaman mucho la atención las panoramicas y suelo hacer muchas
A la próxima probare lo que dices Luján :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos!

----------


## culipardo

Excelentes fotografías de todos. Conozco bastante bien las lagunas y aun así hay  muchas fotos que me han sorprendido, especialmente las vistas aéreas.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Buenas noches amigos.
Perdiguera, con ese móvil no te tiene que preocupar dejarte la cámara, buenas fotos.
Hola saraa, impresionantes panorámicas. Ya me gustaría poderlas hacer igual en vuelo.
Santy, la foto de las plantas calcificadas es muy curiosa, si te fijas se pueden apreciar formas similares a esqueletos y figuras humanas.
Me tranquiliza ver la foto que me hiciste en vuelo, se distingue que es un parapente y no un pajarraco, no me fio de los cazadores furtivos. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Os pongo unas fotos del pantano de Peñarroya.
Esta primera es del vuelo de la KDD, no me acerqué a la presa porque estaba  demasiado lejos y no me quedaba mucho combustible.

La siguiente es del año 2006 por las mismas fechas.

Termino con otras dos que tomé el año pasado.
 Con todas estas fotos queda cubierto el parque natural de las lagunas de Ruidera a vista de pájaro.

----------


## Salut

> No se que pasa con las fotos de ultimo menasaje, no consigo que salgan en el tamaño de la primera. He borrado los enlaces en dos ocasiones y los he vuelto a copiar pero siguen saliendo pequeñas.


Eso es que pillas el enlace de "Thumbs", en vez de el de la foto... fijate un poco mejor a la hora de copiar la direccion de enlace  :Wink:

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Ok, solucionado Salut, gracias.

----------


## Salut

> 


Ostras, y esta pintada tan grandota? Qué dice?  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola saraa, impresionantes panorámicas. *Ya me gustaría poderlas hacer igual en vuelo.*


Te parece poco las panorámicas de tus fotografías???  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 




> 


Preciosa vista Jose Luis. Por cierto, como dice Salut, qué pone en esa pintada???

Hay que estar loco para descolgarse por el aliviadero y hacer eso ahí... :Mad:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Muy buenas fotos Sara y Santy, siendo lo de la desparición, a ver si lo encontraís pronto.

Jose Luís, creo que te tenían que contratar como reportero en avista de pájaro porque tu lo haces mejor que ellos jejeje. Es una gozada ver esas fotos, y la comparativa de remate final.

Muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un saludo.

----------


## J.L. Campillo

No está muy claro que pone en el muro de la presa pero os paso un recorte de la foto para que lo descifremos entre todos.

La siguiente es del año 2004.

----------


## Luján

> No está muy claro que pone en el muro de la presa pero os paso un recorte de la foto para que lo descifremos entre todos.
> 
> La siguiente es del año 2004.


Pone claramente "OPCION CERO", lo que no sé es a qué se refiere.

----------


## jasg555

^^^^
Creo que es un grupo de rock de Calatayud.

http://www.juanveron.com/gb-grupos-b...pcion-cero.htm

Qué desilusión, yo pensaba que era un acto reivindicativo para recuperar el Guadiana o algo así...

----------


## Salut

> Pone claramente "OPCION CERO", lo que no sé es a qué se refiere.



"Opción cero", salvo que sea el grupo de rock que dice jasg -cae algo lejos-, debe ser una referencia a la "alternativa 0" (no actuación) que hay que tener en cuenta en cualquier Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental.

Aunque la presa ya tiene sus añitos, como para pensar en que fuera una referencia a un proceso de EIA fraudulento (como son la mayoría de ellos, lamentablemente  :Mad:  ).

No se, una incógnita  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> "Opción cero", salvo que sea el grupo de rock que dice jasg -cae algo lejos-, debe ser una referencia a la "alternativa 0" (no actuación) que hay que tener en cuenta en cualquier Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental.
> 
> Aunque la presa ya tiene sus añitos, como para pensar en que fuera una referencia a un proceso de EIA fraudulento (como son la mayoría de ellos, lamentablemente  ).
> 
> No se, una incógnita


¿Pero Salut, hay alguna cosa que los humanos hagamos bien? o ¿Sólamente algunos que están por encima del bien y del mal?.
Pues yo no soy, ni quiero, ser de esos.

----------


## Salut

> ¿Pero Salut, hay alguna cosa que los humanos hagamos bien? o ¿Sólamente algunos que están por encima del bien y del mal?.
> Pues yo no soy, ni quiero, ser de esos.


Todos los humanos erramos, pero no por ello hay que dejar de señalar los errores -sobre todo los que se realizan a sabiendas-. ¿O es que ahora vamos a ser unos indolentes y dejar que todo se degrade y vaya al peo?  :Wink: 

Además, el caso de las EIAs es brutal, porque se supone que es un documento de análisis para elegir la mejor alternativa, y casi siempre se hace para justificar una obra decidida de antemano.

----------


## perdiguera

> Todos los humanos erramos, pero no por ello hay que dejar de señalar los errores -sobre todo los que se realizan a sabiendas-. ¿O es que ahora vamos a ser unos indolentes y dejar que todo se degrade y vaya al peo? 
> 
> Además, el caso de las EIAs es brutal, porque se supone que es un documento de análisis para elegir la mejor alternativa, y casi siempre se hace para justificar una obra decidida de antemano.


¿Cuántos EIAs conoces? Piensa que en España se hacen más de 5.000 cada año ¿En qué te basas para decir que la mayoría son fraudulentos? Esa puede ser tu opinión o apreciación personal pero nunca se debe poner como un hecho cierto. Eso no es correcto, en mi opinión.
Y sí, hago EIAs y creo que bien, si no, no me los pagarían
Y no, no me vendo por un plato de lentejas/euros.

----------


## Salut

Pues leidas y releidas debo tener alrededor de una veintena. No se, estadísticamente es muy raro que salgan tantos EIAs tan rematadamente mal planteados.

Podría ser que justamente he dado con una bolsa de malas prácticas, pero es que conozco a bastantes personas de diferentes ramos que me dicen exactamente lo mismo.

Las tuyas no se, que yo sepa no he leido ninguna, pero de las que he leído sí que tengo en general una muy muy mala imagen.


Probablemente el problema principal es político, por considerar la EIA como un trámite burocrático a final de proceso, en vez de incorporarlo al proceso de toma de decisiones desde el principio. Y luego pillan al técnico de turno y le vomitan un proyecto sobre el escritorio, que tiene que justificar como sea y enmendar con 4 medidas correctoras chorras.



PD: Perdon a todos por el _off topic_.

----------


## culipardo

> Pues leidas y releidas debo tener alrededor de una veintena. No se, estadísticamente es muy raro que salgan tantos EIAs tan rematadamente mal planteados.
> 
> Podría ser que justamente he dado con una bolsa de malas prácticas, pero es que conozco a bastantes personas de diferentes ramos que me dicen exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Las tuyas no se, que yo sepa no he leido ninguna, pero de las que he leído sí que tengo en general una muy muy mala imagen.
> 
> 
> Probablemente el problema principal es político, por considerar la EIA como un trámite burocrático a final de proceso, en vez de incorporarlo al proceso de toma de decisiones desde el principio. Y luego pillan al técnico de turno y le vomitan un proyecto sobre el escritorio, que tiene que justificar como sea y enmendar con 4 medidas correctoras chorras.
> 
> ...


Las Evaluaciones de Impacto ambiental  no se realizan al final del proceso sino antes. De hecho existe una fase de consultas previas ,dirigidas a diversos sectores implicados (ayuntamientos, confederaciones hidrográficas, ecologistas, consejerías de cultura, de sanidad etc)  donde se pueden poner todo tipo de limitaciones al proyecto en cuestión, que incluso puede echarse para atrás con EIA negativa.
Desgraciadamente, hecha la ley hecha la trampa, cuando es la propia administración la que está interesada en un proyecto  presiona políticamente para conseguir que se acepte, en cuyo caso para pararlo, solo cabe recurrir a los tribunales.

----------


## Salut

^^ Supongo que sabes perfectamente que la fase de consultas previas con frecuencia se limita a la propia administración y a las 4 grandes asociaciones -que muchas veces sudan de proyectos pequeños-. Con algo de suerte los de Ecologistas en Acción o la SEO remiten al grupo local (si lo tienen), y ellos dan la voz.

Y si no lees cada mañanita el BOE o el boletin autonómico o provincial, o prestas atención a los cientos de papeles colgados en el tablón de anuncios del Ayuntamiento de turno, ni te enteras...

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues leidas y releidas debo tener alrededor de una veintena. No se, estadísticamente es muy raro que salgan tantos EIAs tan rematadamente mal planteados.
> 
> Podría ser que justamente he dado con una bolsa de malas prácticas, pero es que conozco a bastantes personas de diferentes ramos que me dicen exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Las tuyas no se, que yo sepa no he leido ninguna, pero de las que he leído sí que tengo en general una muy muy mala imagen.
> 
> 
> Probablemente el problema principal es político, por considerar la EIA como un trámite burocrático a final de proceso, en vez de incorporarlo al proceso de toma de decisiones desde el principio. Y luego pillan al técnico de turno y le vomitan un proyecto sobre el escritorio, que tiene que justificar como sea y enmendar con 4 medidas correctoras chorras.
> 
> ...


En primer lugar los EIAs es el acrónimo de Estudios de Impacto Ambiental y como tales son masculinos. Otra cosa son las DIAs o Declaraciones de Impacto Ambiental que como te puedes suponer son femeninas.
Yo lo que hago son los primeros y nunca, porque por normativa corresponde a la adminstración realizarlas, hago de las segundas; sino que las sufro y mucho, no porque sean malas sino porque aquí, donde trabajo, suelen ser muy duras.
Como veo que te puedes estar haciendo un lío, pues de tu mensaje creo que se desprende que te refieres a las segundas, prefiero acabar este mensaje aquí, salvo en una cosa, aprovecha la respuesta para traducirme lo de "off topic" yo no se inglés, ya lo he dicho en reiteradas ocasiones, y no se que debo perdonarte.

----------


## Salut

EIA también es "Evaluacion de...", en femenino  :Wink:  

Las DIAs obviamente ya son el colmo del reduccionismo. Si ya normalmente las EIAs son pobres, en las DIAs el sesgo introducido por la administración pues es el colmo...


Respecto a _off topic_ significa literalmente _fuera de tema_, amos, el tema de este hilo era la KDD, y ahora llevamos 8 mensajes hablando de EIAs xD

Igual conviene que algun moderador mueva estos mensajes a un hilo nuevo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> Pone claramente "OPCION CERO", lo que no sé es a qué se refiere.


Mirando en el google:




> La sobrexplotación de este acuífero se evidenció al no drenar agua en las Lagunas de Ruidera (y de ahí al Pantano de Peñarroya). Esta situación fue la que creó mayores conflictos, ya que la puesta en marcha de los regadíos en el acuífero 24 afectó a los regadíos tradicionales de vega en zonas como Montiel y Villanueva de la Fuente así como al abastecimiento urbano de Villahermosa y Montiel. Además comportó el cese del aporte de aguas a las Lagunas de Ruidera y por ende al Pantano de Peñarroya afectando al abastecimiento urbano y los regadíos de Tomelloso y Argamansilla del Alba.
> 
> Ello dio lugar a una pequeña "guerra del agua" que enfrentó a los regantes del Acuífero 24 (agrupados bajo la "Asociación del Titulares de Aguas Privadas del Acuífero de Campo de Montiel") y a los pequeños regantes de Tomelloso y Argamansilla del Alba. Estos últimos, muchos integrados en *el sindicato COAG, junto a grupos políticos y ecologistas crearon un movimiento a favor de la llamada "opción cero", es decir, prohibición de regar en el Acuífero 24* (Velasco 1998). Mientras los primeros, agrupados en el sindicato ASAJA, achacaron el problema a la sequía y pedían compensaciones por dejar de regar (López, 1995).


http://grupo.us.es/ciberico/archivos...2viladomiu.pdf


Resuelto el misterio  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Ahora está claro qué significa la pintada. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

